# Fastest Quickest Street GTR in The World Conclusion



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Just got off the Phone with the Croydons General Manager.

I can confirm 100% that Croydons R32 GTR car, when it ran in Oz and ran 8.555 was registerd and warranted & certified and FULLY STREET LEGAL 
It still has both rego and warrant stickers on the screen
The car is still in the registration system but the rego is on hold.
The car ran wiper motor all lights & indicators etc: 
The only thing changed to run it on the strip was a drag exhaust 
It ran Mickey Thompson Street drag radials.

Thanks Rob, Cherly, Pawl

PS Rob,
When the driver tells you to your face the car is street legal AND one of the guys who crews on it tells you the same thing at a later date....what would you conclude ?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> The car ran wiper motor *all lights* & indicators etc:


!?


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

^^^^ ha ha ha


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! All but one light.

Question = How many street cars that turn up to drag and circuit meetings take a head light out and still run in a street class.

Answer = Most of them.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Lith

Well spotted, where was that photo taken ?

Im only telling you what Graham said ...
What would he know though, hes probably wrong too.....
I mean superdick and pawl would know more about it , right ?
Bound to have some silly comeback about Graham not knowing anything...or nick, glen, brenhan, yoda all wrong ...
Feel free to ask them yourself...
This will turn into some silly thread like the last one whereby no matter what evidence it provideds, supercock and pawl will have some feeble comeback to attempt to undermine the facts....


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Just got off the Phone with the Croydons General Manager.
> 
> I can confirm 100% that Croydons R32 GTR car, when it ran in Oz and ran 8.555 was registerd and warranted & certified and FULLY STREET LEGAL
> It still has both rego and warrant stickers on the screen
> ...


Street drag radials??????????????
Obviously the General Manager dosnt know the car very well
The car ran mickey thompson et sreet tyres. Not radials

Now am i wrong?
Oh and you spelt my name wrong bahahahahahahahaahaha

Glad you are enjoying the clip… to answer a couple of questions, the tyres were (a) Nittos for circuit, and (b) Mickey Thompson ET-Street grooved DOT-legal for drag. And yes, the driver in the circuit clips is Nick Jenkins, yes, he is the owner of the car- our pilot for Drag racing was Glenn Suckling, who went on to build his own Drag GT-R under the GDS Motorsport Red Baron logo, he ran a couple of seaons under Mag and Turbo colours and sponsorship. And yes, we still own the Skyline!
This is from CW themselves


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry Glenn, but these videos from the pass tell otherwise, no side mirrors, headlight removed for intake.
That said it's not entirely impossible that they weren't refitted after drag for street duties, not really that different to changing exhausts...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVRfPGBckoQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytc9AvmysZQ


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Sub Boy said:


> LOL! All but one light.
> 
> Question = How many street cars that turn up to drag and circuit meetings take a head light out and still run in a street class.
> 
> Answer = Most of them.


I agree... which is why I think its a pointless arguement. There's no point debating on the definition of street car as people have different ideas of whats acceptable. Some think NOS is fine, some don't, some reckon pump gas is a requirement, some don't, some reckon an auto is fine etc etc etc. I don't really stand too firmly on any one side of this arguement, and wasn't trying to burn Glenn - just the "headlights" comment really stuck out to me as the majority of the later runs I saw the car run, it had no left hand headlight. I am pretty sure thats how it ran in Oz, I can't check youtube at the moment but I'll buy Glenn a Big Mac Combo if it did have both headlights when it did the 8.55.

Ultimately if the car did the time in a "street car" type class then that should probably be sufficient imho. Some people happily drive half stripped cars regularly on the road, there are plenty running around with autos, I know people who reckon my car isn't a proper street car because of how angry (they need to get out more) my clutch is, etc etc.

I appreciate JUN and RH9GTR for the fact that they have managed amazing times given what they are, but there may not be a "real" record they can claim. I would call both much much more of a street car than the Croydens car, but then the Croydens car is .5s+ faster than either down the 1/4 mile - and argueably to get either to run mid 8s you'd have to do the same things. 

Swings and roundabouts...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

As I have said plenty of times I think the CW car did great at the time and I have no bone to pick with them at all, I just like things to be factual when records are claimed or when someone else claims a record and is then shot down about another car that was suppose to be legal.



GT-R Glenn said:


> I can confirm 100% that Croydons R32 GTR car, when it ran in Oz and ran 8.555 was registerd and warranted & certified and FULLY STREET LEGAL
> It still has both rego and warrant stickers on the screen


Were they still both current at the time though?



GT-R Glenn said:


> The car ran wiper motor all lights & indicators etc:


What about the windscreen wiper arms?, I'm pretty sure the vids I've seen show no wipers and they'd be needed on the street wouldn't they? 



GT-R Glenn said:


> The only thing changed to run it on the strip was a drag exhaust
> It ran Mickey Thompson Street drag radials.


That clearly is not the case, there's plenty wrong with that statement.



GT-R Glenn said:


> PS Rob,
> When the driver tells you to your face the car is street legal AND one of the guys who crews on it tells you the same thing at a later date....what would you conclude ?


Oh, I have no dought you were told that and you believed them but with upmost respect to everyone involved, that doesn't actually make it so, there are clearly several road legal required items "missing" from the car when it ran the 8.55.

My only gripe with this whole thing is that a guy who ran a fantastic time in a full street GTR comes along and in good faith claims to have the quickest and fastest street GTR, you then come along and say:

"???
Wasnt the Croydons car road registered ...?"

With the sole intention of shutting him down in his tracks.

Since then the whole thread went to pieces, sure what you say is a fair enough question and your probably right that it was "road registered"

The whole point is though, how much can you strip off a "road registered" GTR before you don't have a road "LEGAL" GTR anymore?

Clearly quite a few parts are missing off the car and IMO they can't claim a "street" car record in a car that is clearly quite a way off how it would need to be to get a WOF and as such run on the street. 

THAT is the only point I'm sure the Aussie boys are trying to get accross, maybe it WAS road registered, maybe it DID have a current WOF and REG, but as discussed before, its very easy to strip off quite a bit after those things are issued and then go racing and any runs you then get surely can't be claimed to have been run in "street legal trim"?

Do you get where they are comming from?

It clearly and without question was not in a street legal form (less exhaust) in the vids and pictures I have seen and that is the whole point of why this has gone so far.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Not responding to anything here anymore




> Obviously the General Manager dosnt know the car very well


Ok ..
Fine, you know it better.
Maybe he just said mickey thompson drag tires ...I and wrote down radials...

Does it really matter, you tossers have just gone on an on like a cracked record about this and that, ask for proof ,(again Im not the one claiming the "world record, you tossers are, I would haver thoguht the responsibility for outright ownership would be your responsibility ?) I provide not only a photo of a page from NZPC, (lets face it they dont have that good a record, but should we now also assume if that is wrong then everything written in the same mag about RIPS is wrong ?)but also a copied and pasted paragraph from their own website....still not good enough I ring them....still not good enough ...I was told by the guy who drove the car when it did the record, still not good enough , told by Bj who crewed on it, still not good enough, told by Yoda, still not good enough ....
C'mon you guys are seriously out of it ....


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

You are posting statements made by the general manager of cw. When you point out that some of those statements like the drag radials the mirrors the window wipers are on the car when they clearly are NOT. How do u expect to be taken seriously. You my friend GLEN Are either very dumb or just a plain shit stirer. Yes the car is fast and faster than mine but its clearly not street driven or legal as other people have pointed out. Thank you for ur understanding


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Id like to ask GTRGlen your reason for starting up a duplicated thread after 11 pages and god knows how many posts (100? ) nearly all of which were about the spec of one car on one run .

Surely fininishing the thread with the "answer" everyone had been asking would have been the way to go. 

But no , you have to start a new thread entitled............. conclusion.

Of course its actually only your conclusion and judging by the replies its not any one elses 

So you have now declared you wont be posting any more on this subject.

*I WISH* (but I seriously doubt it )


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

One more time for the dummies.... I started the original thread titled "Fastest and Quickest STREET GTR in the world" (and yes, over the quarter mile, Einstein).

The main differentiation is the fact that Paul's car is a STREET car. Now, one more time, MOST people would not call "a purpose built race car" (quoted from Croydon's own website) that may have obtained a WOF and registration because the owner is a LMVD, a street car. Sure, it may have been street-legal and a street car at one stage. But that is not what the thread is about. The title states STREET car.

I can show you many RACE cars that have maintained current registration, but they are no way in HELL street cars. For reference, do a search on MR MAD Torana...does 6 second 1/4's and is 'registered'.

The CW car has:

- Polycarbonate side and backwindows
- 2/3rd of its wiring removed
- Windows are fixed, doors are completely gutted
- FRP doors, bonnet, boot
- No interior bar a dash and drivers seat
- no visible seat belts
- no side mirrors
- the M/T ET slicks are legal for drag racing purposes, but not necessarily for the street (they are cross plies, not radials)

Clearly, this would not pass any road side inspection if driven on the road. And since it cannot be driven on the road and the FACT that the owner himself says that it is "a purpose built drag car" that runs in the Pro Import class, then the CONCLUSION is very obvious to everyone but a handfull. I bet you the NZ Highway patrol would RAPE this car if it went anywhere near the street....

Furthermore, there is NO AUTHORITATIVE EVIDENCE that declares this car as being the quickest STREET car in any format available to anyone. The only mention in numerous magazines, articles and drag related videos, record lists etc is that it is the "quickest *street-tyred/DOT-tyred* GTR in the world". A fact that no one has denied.


Glen, you have quoted one paragraph from CW's own website, and I have countered that by quoting off the SAME website where Nick (the owner of the car) clearly states that it is NOT a street car. (Again, here is where the contention lies...street car or not?)

You posted a magazine article that could even get the damn date correct! And the article also states that the car "*HAD* a WoF and Registration".

And I am also questioning the reason for not posting this in the relevent thread, Einstein?

You have twisted and diverted the original thread from the outset, yet still can't get the fact that we are talking about STREET cars. Not registered race cars.

Keep the entertainment coming...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Glenn, the problem is (as I'm sure you can see) that several people have shown proof that the car was NOT in street trim when it ran the 8.55 and several people have stated they know the car was not in street legal trim when it ran, some of whom were actually at the track that day.

You must have had a look at the pictures and video's, Were they all fake?

Surely you can see that there are several discrepencies here?

You say you have given ample proof that it was in road legal trim and no-one is listening to you so you give up and don't want to comment anymore, what about the fact that it has been easy to show you alot of things that clearly show you are mistaken?

Can you show any of us a video of it on the 8.55 where you can see windscreen wipers, all lights (as they claim), radial tyres (as they claim) side mirrors, a front registration plate etc?

Surely if you had that, and shown us, THEN you'd be in a position to be sick of the conversation if still no-one agreed? 

Seems a bit strange to start a new thread with what you say is the conclusion (surely you'd only do that if you were sure you were right?), yet instantly its been shown that your conclusion is full of mistakes, blatent and obvious ones at that.

Very strange indeed.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Well apparently the driver told Glen to his face that the car was street legal...However, it CLEARLY states on the Croydon Wholesalers website page which is dedicated to there "RACE GTR" (it's there own page title!) where the OWNER, Nick states that the car is a "purpose built race car" Not once does the owner of the car ever state that it is a street car. Not ONCE.

But keep trying, Einstein.

PS, Rob, I think he started this thread to attract more attention to himself...


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

The bottom line is, is the CW car a street car? The answer is clear to everyone...well, almost.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Sub Boy said:


> LOL! All but one light.
> 
> Question = How many street cars that turn up to drag and circuit meetings take a head light out and still run in a street class.
> 
> Answer = Most of them.


Erm, the CW car wasn't raced in the "street class"...

Also, I really don't have a problem with some slight (and easily reversable) mods to enable a street car to race at the track....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Yawn......so boring now....

In the big scheme of things in the world....Who really cares who's got the fastest, 20 year old, Jap sh1t box with or without a wiper or a headlight anyway?

LOL! Well done on your "Record"


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Yawn......so boring now....
> 
> In the big scheme of things in the world....Who really cares who's got the fastest, 20 year old, Jap sh1t box with or without a wiper or a headlight anyway?
> 
> LOL! Well done on your "Record"


It seems to be important to GTR enthusiasts on a GTR forum.....!!!


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

spanner thrown in lol ,my car which has run 8.95 in the 1/4 mickey t,s et streets ,fully legal on the street last year closely watched by our men in black ,in the rain even leave the chute on ,ha..all this bickering makes me die we all here for the love of the gtr ,lets get on with running and racing them and sharing the passion .


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

actually think this was 2008 i try and find the timingticket/
found it ,split time is the 1/4 as this was a 1 mile sprint .









does this mean i have the 2nd fastest and quickest street gtr in the world lol.


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

From my understanding this car was just built and probably has a lot more left in it. I think 8's is amazing for a car that was just built. How long was cw building there "street" car for before it ran in the 8's?

Let's see nxtime run faster than 8.55 in genuine street trim. I think everyone would be happy to see that.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

max1 said:


> actually think this was 2008 i try and find the timingticket/
> found it ,split time is the 1/4 as this was a 1 mile sprint .
> 
> 
> ...


So just over 22 seconds to do over 200mph??!! Jeez, what power is this thing running??


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

markM3 said:


> So just over 22 seconds to do over 200mph??!! Jeez, what power is this thing running??


not nearly enough lol (about 800+ atw i believe not been dynoed for a couple of years ) we made 970hp at 2.2 bar and we run more now.on that speed test we actually turned the power down to get better traction and the measured mile was actually 9/10 of a mile as a rabbit ate the wires on the sat night and the timing people took 1/10 off the end of the measured track to carry on .


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Sub Boy said:


> In the big scheme of things in the world....Who really cares who's got the fastest, 20 year old, Jap sh1t box with or without a wiper or a headlight anyway?


Signature material that quote mate :bowdown1:


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Sub Boy 
Yawn......so boring now....

In the big scheme of things in the world....Who really cares who's got the fastest, 20 year old, Jap sh1t box with or without a wiper or a headlight anyway?

LOL! Well done on your "Record"
It seems to be important to GTR enthusiasts on a GTR forum.....!!!



...well its important to me....

max1...you are on my "hero" list , alongside Shaggy....:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

max1 said:


> not nearly enough lol (about 800+ atw i believe not been dynoed for a couple of years ) we made 970hp at 2.2 bar and we run more now.on that speed test we actually turned the power down to get better traction and the measured mile was actually 9/10 of a mile as a rabbit ate the wires on the sat night and the timing people took 1/10 off the end of the measured track to carry on .


Max speak to David Yu he's looking for a 1000 bhp street car to feature in Evo 

As for this thread both cars are great but rules is rules if it doesnt qualify as street trim then it isnt street trim.

Simple solution get them side by side and have a drag off


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

max1 said:


> spanner thrown in lol ,my car which has run 8.95 in the 1/4 mickey t,s et streets ,fully legal on the street last year closely watched by our men in black ,in the rain even leave the chute on ,ha..all this bickering makes me die we all here for the love of the gtr ,lets get on with running and racing them and sharing the passion .


Now thats a ****ing street car! Max1 i love it. Did they pull you over?

And yes my car ran 8.94 on its 3rd pass ever so hopefully it has some more in it.


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

*.*



NXTIME said:


> The CW car has:
> 
> - Polycarbonate side and backwindows
> - 2/3rd of its wiring removed
> ...


The following is allowed on a street car to still be warranted.

_Polycarbonate side and backwindows_ - This is allowed on a road going street car provided the front windscreen is still original glass.

_2/3rd of its wiring removed_ - This is allowed on a road going street car.

_Windows are fixed, doors are completely gutted_ - This is allowed on a road going street car. Drivers side door needs to have some cover over the door to cover holes (alloy sheet), so arm doesn't get cut off in crash. 

_FRP doors, bonnet, boot_ - This is allowed on a road going street car.

If my car has a warrant and rego and I drive to the dragstrip then remove my headlight and side mirrors and I'm allowed to run in street class and compete all day. Then put the headlight and side mirrors back on the car and drive home. Then I consider it a street car. There's nothing stopping other people doing this. It's all about the interpretation of the rules and how you work within those rules without breaking them.

Just my 2c worth.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Hytech

Its a lost cause......


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Well Said Hytech
> 
> NXTIME
> 
> ...


Very confused how do you get into the RH8 club?
Dont you just have to run in the 8"s? 
And response to what?

But but but i thought you were not posting here anymore?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The RH9 club etc are essentially elite club involving a group of Japanese tuners, not a title people (can officially) give themselves when they run teh time....


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Lith said:


> The RH9 club etc are essentially elite club involving a group of Japanese tuners, not a title people (can officially) give themselves when they run teh time....



I honestly thought it was for 9 sec street GTRs 
Understood! Thanx Lith


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Lith is correct, "RH9 Club" is for Japanese tuners who run 9's on street radials.

No one has mentioned "Club RH8" except Glen. It has no relevence to this topic anyway, but once again, another tangent that he has gone of on.

Why don't you 'educate' the masses, oh glorious one. What is "Club RH8", Glen?

And for your informention, Einstein, I have never said the word "but" nor made any 
"excuses" in both these threads...

This is a dicussion. So keep you childish actions for other threads.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Hytech,

Thank you for your input. Points noted. Very lax laws there if that is the case.

I could get technical and raise further points, but then Glen will start having a whinge...just like this whole thread that he unneccessarily started instead of continuing in the original thread.


I think this thread and the original thread should be merged.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here is the conclusion.

In some peoples OPINION the CW car was NOT in street legal trim when it ran the 8.55.

In some peoples OPINION the CW car WAS in street legal trim when it ran 8.55.

The number of people who fall into the first group far out weigh the ones in the second. 

What we ALL agree on is that a couple of other cars WERE in full street trim when they ran in the 8s and THAT is a damn good achievement.

The ONLY way this will EVER be sorted once and for all is when a GTR other than the CW car runs under 8.55 in what the majority of people agree "street legal trim" 

There you go, thats it, job done, game over, rather easy to settle it once and for all wasn't it.

Rob


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

NXTIME said:


> Why don't you 'educate' the masses, oh glorious one. What is "Club RH8", Glen?


Well to be honest, it's a very small club, not as well known :lol:

I think your being a little silly if you can't see the link between RH9 cars running 9sec 1/4 miles and what RH8 could possibly mean...



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The ONLY way this will EVER be sorted once and for all is when a GTR other than the CW car runs under 8.55 in what the majority of people agree "street legal trim"


+1
When Superjet760 beats the CW time, then there will be no possible disputing.
I'm sure there's a few tenths in just keeping it straight  (not that I'm pretending that would be easy!)


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Infamous_t,

I know exactly what "Club RH9" is (as mentioned above). However, Glen seems to think that he is the be all and know all of anything GTR. So, I am simply asking him what "Club RH8" that he refers to is exactly as I have never heard of this 'club', and since he has decidced to introduce it into this and the original thread (and shoot of on another tangent) I will state that I am genuinely interested in his information.

However, the whole issue here is the thread title of "fastest and quickest street GTR in the world", not "club RH9" or "Club RH8".

I am sure that Paul's [RH9GTR] will in due time run fastest and quicker.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> PS, Glen..why don't you double check before you spout your mouth and confirm the fact that you are the obtuse one...[JUN] GTR is the quickest MANUAL STREET GTR IN THE WORLD LOL....[RH9GTR] is the quickest/fastest STREET GTR IN THE WORLD. (*over the 1/ mile* ) FULLSTOP! Now get over it.


Exactly as written, I know how you specialise in changing the subject.


Ok so the Facts are
Nick is a liar
Graham is a liar
Glen is a liar
Brenhan is a liar
Yoda is a liar
NZPC are liars
GT-R Glenn is a liar

The only people who know for a fact about the croydons car are two people completely disassociated with it and everyone else is either thick or stupid.
Or some kind of Arthur Conan Doyle character

ok thats clear now.

Wait ....

Hytech confirms what I ahve said about WOF standards in NZ

Max1 post's something that appears to contradict Nxtime's post from above ....

Rather than saying ...omg someone does have a faster "street car" than me they both take off on yet another tangent about club rh9 ??

Is that Australian for "Ooops I f*&ked up & I appears I could be wrong ? "

How odd...

Yes, I did post that part that supertwat has quoted...
If you look at the times though, I actually edited it and removed it to just "its a lost cause" ,well tbh I thought ()!#!$ it they will just take off on another tangent / and suprise suprise, thats what did happen.

Two minutes later supertwats has yet another dig at something not topic related ...

You have both made more post's here than you have on the Au site...
NXtwit's total count of 156 post's are in these 3 threads alone ...
Far out.

You should concentrate on undermining other peoples claims, as clearly thats all you have to offer here...

You did notice Max1 said his car is faster eh ?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Glen, I have remained on topic. It is your goodself who has continuously changed the topic (and starting this thread is a prime example - why did you start it? Still waiting on your answer). You have gone off on tangents about rh9, rh8, wof, top speed runs, etc etc. Everyone else has been discussing the 1/4 mile, as you are well aware of. 



GT-R Glenn said:


> Exactly as written, I know how you specialise in changing the subject.


Now, as to the above quote, it is clearly a typo...(and you know that - so please stop trying to undermine what these threads are about). No one introduced anything other than the 1/4 mile discussion except for yourself. See my earlier posts stating that the discussion was about the 1/4 mile:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133872-rh9gtr-fastest-quickest-street-gtr-world-2.html#post1272512

and here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133872-rh9gtr-fastest-quickest-street-gtr-world-4.html#post1272949

and here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133872-rh9gtr-fastest-quickest-street-gtr-world-4.html#post1272953

oh, and here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133872-rh9gtr-fastest-quickest-street-gtr-world-5.html#post1272972




GT-R Glenn said:


> Ok so the Facts are
> Nick is a liar
> Graham is a liar
> Glen is a liar
> ...


Once again, please do not put words into other people's mouths. The ones coming from your mouth are enough for people to have to deal with.

No one said that they were liars (except you). However, it was third hand information (ie hearsay) provided by yourself. 




GT-R Glenn said:


> Wait ....
> 
> Hytech confirms what I ahve said about WOF standards in NZ
> 
> Max1 post's something that appears to contradict Nxtime's post from above


That may be true, and I have acknowledge the fact that the CW car may have had a WoF and road-registration. However, I contend that it is not a "street car"

Furthermore, can you tell me if Mickey Thompson ET Street tyres are legal to be used on the street?




GT-R Glenn said:


> Rather than saying ...omg someone does have a faster "street car" than me they both take off on yet another tangent about club rh9 ??


Once again, get your facts straight. I do not own the [RH9GTR] car, Superjet760 (Paul) does. And again, the only person to go off on another tangent is YOU. You were the one who mentioned "Club RH9" and "Club RH8", top speeds one mile runs, etc etc. I simply responded to your diversions. Btw, still waiting on your "Club RH8" information. I don't know what it is, care to explain?




GT-R Glenn said:


> Is that Australian for "Ooops I f*&ked up & I appears I could be wrong ? "
> 
> How odd...


Why do you persist in bringing up nationalities?




GT-R Glenn said:


> Yes, I did post that part that supertwat has quoted...
> If you look at the times though, I actually edited it and removed it to just "its a lost cause" ,well tbh I thought ()!#!$ it they will just take off on another tangent / and suprise suprise, thats what did happen.


No, you realised that you were making a complete fool of yourself because you hadn't read the posts clearly (as usual) and jumped in to bag Superjet760..then when you realised this, you edited your post.



GT-R Glenn said:


> Two minutes later supertwats has yet another dig at something not topic related ...


It was you who went that way - check your own words where you mentioned "club RH8" (again). And at least you have received a direct response to your posts an not avoided them, unlike yourself, whereby you have chosen a select few posts to respond to.

If you wish to have a proper and decent discussion, then answer all the questions posed and not just those which you feel like answering.




GT-R Glenn said:


> You have both made more post's here than you have on the Au site...
> NXtwit's total count of 156 post's are in these 3 threads alone ...
> Far out.


I don't see the relevance of this sentence at all. Are you keeping tabs and stalking Superjet760 and me now? Wow. I am flattered. Once again, another tangent you have diverted to.

However, to respond directly, my post count on this site is 158 and for your information, that is for ALL posts, not just in the two latest threads. And my post count on SAU is 3,184. 

last time I checked, 158 < 3,184. Yes?

Again, I don't see the relevance of this to anything here. Again, another tangent, Einstein.



GT-R Glenn said:


> You should concentrate on undermining other peoples claims, as clearly thats all you have to offer here...


The only think clear is that this is what you seem to believe in your own little world.

Hypocrite.



GT-R Glenn said:


> You did notice Max1 said his car is faster eh ?


Yes, I did notice that Max1's GTR is faster (over the one mile). [RH9GTR] has never raced over the one mile, and further to that, max has stated that it wasn't even a full mile. However, once again for the dummies, this is not what this thread is about, nor have I negated any such statements made by max1.

And last time I checked, 8.94 < 8.95


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

wow i could never do a post that long lol.enough keyboard bashing time to get the other daily driver out .








its been emotional !


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

There is no point asking questions when they won't get answered...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

max1 said:


> wow i could never do a post that long lol.enough keyboard bashing time to get the other daily driver out .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would very much like some more info on the above. Been trying to convince my brother give his Z32 a little more poke and some inspiration would be much appreciated!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm all for debate guys, but if this is going to descend into insults I will lock it.


----------



## 2.7LITER (Apr 8, 2010)

:blahblah:


GT-R Glenn said:


> Just got off the Phone with the Croydons General Manager.
> 
> I can confirm 100% that Croydons R32 GTR car, when it ran in Oz and ran 8.555 was registerd and warranted & certified and FULLY STREET LEGAL
> It still has both rego and warrant stickers on the screen
> ...


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Here is the conclusion.
> 
> In some peoples OPINION the CW car was NOT in street legal trim when it ran the 8.55.
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap:
well said.. !


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

who cares ffs ! willy waving contest lol


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

This is my 1337th post!! H4x!

In before lock, already?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Now, as to the above quote, it is clearly a typo...(and you know that - so please stop trying to undermine what these threads are about). No one introduced anything other than the 1/4 mile discussion except for yourself. See my earlier posts stating that the discussion was about the 1/4 mile:


WHAT ??
Are you mad ?
Undermine the thread?
Oh you mean like your response to "I must have evidence"/ so I provide 3 examples / then every single time, the only response you have is but thats not what it says on the croydons website ?

Got ya , fully understood...
Its ok for you to mistype something , but no one else can....
NZPC can't / Croydons website can't.
But its ok for you, as long as it fits your agenda

Cool, fully understood.

Why do you keep harping back to who owns what and refering to RH9's time ?
Im refering to YOUR post of RH9 and JUN being the fastest / quickest street gtrs in the universe...
Which they are not ...
Max's car is clearly faster than yours ...
Isnt it ?

So really to be honest you should say

Croydons GTR fastest "ROAD REGISTERED" gtr ( apparently still not confirmed) ?
RH9 arguably 2nd fastest / quickest street trim (whatever that is) GTR in the 1/4mile
Max's car appears to be third fastest "road car"
So would that make your car 4th fastest ?

Um unsure, how would you interpret the information ?

Even taking Croydons car out of the equasion/
That still doesnt make RH9 & JUN fastest quickest "street trim" gtr's in the world...

Or does it ?

You done any homework on 8 sec street gtrs from Japan tuners yet ?

Id love to help but you would just take off on some bs tangent about them not being "real" or "street trim" because the back seat was missing or some other complete twaddle...

Oh ps,
Once again, because I just dont think you get it.
I interpret your response to undermining Croydons / in fact anyone who contradicts your opinion about the legality of the car being road registered, quite offensive.
IMO you have called them all liars...
You asked for proof, I gave 3 examples including ringing Graham, once again you deflected the facts, stating they were wrong.
Like I said, obviously you and supertwit know more about the car than the guys who actually owned, drove and ran it.

But thats a side issue.

WTF is street trim ?

2 Kinds of car
Ones you drive on a race track
Ones you drive on the road

Full Stop

Have ANDRA confirmed your claimed times ?

You must be glad you bought the JUN car as a turn key car, its really fast and well built, didnt the previous owner do a sterling job.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Not responding to anything here anymore
> ....




As said quite a few pages ago I WISH but I seriously doubt it 



Must be about time for a third thread Glen


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ill take page out of Nxtwits book, and post a new reply to get my number of post's up rather than just say it all at once,




> Well apparently the driver told Glen to his face that the car was street legal...However, it CLEARLY states on the Croydon Wholesalers website page which is dedicated to there "RACE GTR" (it's there own page title!) where the OWNER, Nick states that the car is a "purpose built race car" Not once does the owner of the car ever state that it is a street car. Not ONCE.


What ?
Yeah, it is ... a purpose built race car with a warrant and rego ...
Why cant it be a purpose built race car thats road legal ?

Golly...
Best ban all lotus 7's and anything homebuilt from the roads then ...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

RSVfour

Cool + 1 for post count,
It isnt me calling Croydons a bunch of liars and trying to undermine what they did years ago, by nit picking all the evidence requested and supplied.

Its like saying Nick Mann never won the street car drags , because I cant find anything on youtube or whikky to prove he did, therefore it never happened.
At least I would man up and admit I may have made a mistake if I did ...


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> WHAT ??
> Are you mad ?
> Undermine the thread?
> Oh you mean like your response to "I must have evidence"/ so I provide 3 examples / then every single time, the only response you have is but thats not what it says on the croydons website ?


Glen, I suggest you invest in more comprehension and reading exercises. Just because you say that you rang them, doesn't mean that it is a FACT as you claim. What would you expect Croydon to say? 

Also, how is asking for evidence undermining the thread or calling people liars? It's only your off topic replies that do that. Once again, the only person that said they were liars is YOU.

And once again, just because a car has registration and a WoF, doesn't mean it is a "street car". Did you ask Croydon's if they car drove on the street at all in 2003 or later or was it just parked the showroom?

Furthermore, I have again quoted evidence, not hearsay. And I once again, challenge you to find evidence (anywhere possible) that states that the CW car is "the world's quickest Street GTR". You have again ignored this and again choose to answer only what suits you.

I challenge you to answer legitimate questions posed.



 GT-R Glen said:


> Got ya , fully understood...
> Its ok for you to mistype something , but no one else can....
> NZPC can't / Croydons website can't.
> But its ok for you, as long as it fits your agenda
> ...


Once again, you are being a complete hypocrite.

And once again, I ask you for evidence that refer's to the CW car being a the "quickest street GTR" as that is what this thread is about.

And how do you know what is or isn't a typo on the CW website? Did you write it?



GT-R Glen said:


> Why do you keep harping back to who owns what and refering to RH9's time ?
> Im refering to YOUR post of RH9 and JUN being the fastest / quickest street gtrs in the universe...
> Which they are not ...


I keep coming back to who owns what because you CLEARLY can't even diferrentiate between who owns what car. Once again, I do not own any of the cars in question, yet you keep referring to [RH9GTR] and the [JUN] GTR as mine. Again, not the case, Einstein.



GT-R Glen said:


> Max's car is clearly faster than yours ...
> Isnt it ?


You say "clearly" so isn't that a rhetorical question?

Guess what? Max1's quickest time is [email protected] (I am sure max will confirm this because you won't believe it if I say it).



GT-R Glen said:


> So really to be honest you should say
> 
> Croydons GTR fastest "ROAD REGISTERED" gtr ( apparently still not confirmed) ?
> RH9 arguably 2nd fastest / quickest street trim (whatever that is) GTR in the 1/4mile
> ...


As far as I and almost everyone else who cares, Croydon's car is the "World's quickest GTR on DOT tyres" - a FACT that (once again) no one has denied. And a fact that was evidenced back in 2003 and in any subsequent reference to the car. Once again, there is no evidence that the car is as street car (a "WoF" and registration does not make it a street car - please see the "world's fastest street trim GTR thread on here for what everyone but YOU accepts is a street car)



GT-R Glen said:


> Even taking Croydons car out of the equasion/
> That still doesnt make RH9 & JUN fastest quickest "street trim" gtr's in the world...
> 
> Or does it ?


Actually, you and everyone else knows the answer to this rhetoricial question.

And to confirm what you already know - the answer is *YES!**YES!**YES!**YES!*
*YES!* 

Got it, finally? Or do you want me to say it again?
*YES!**YES!**YES!**YES!*
*YES!* 

One must ask: Glen,are you on crack? Or is your blatent ignorance hereditary? 




GT-R Glen said:


> You done any homework on 8 sec street gtrs from Japan tuners yet ?
> 
> Id love to help but you would just take off on some bs tangent about them not being "real" or "street trim" because the back seat was missing or some other complete twaddle...


Again, I have stated previously that I know of AT LEAST 20 GTR's that have run 8 secon quarters. But that wasn't my question. I asked you to explain what "Club RH8" means as I am not aware of it. This is a genuine question.

Further, talking about a car being a street car or in street trim IS WHAT THESE WHOLE THREADS ARE ABOUT! hahaha So how is that off topic or a tangent? It's part of the "discussion".




GT-R Glen said:


> Oh ps,
> Once again, because I just dont think you get it.
> I interpret your response to undermining Croydons / in fact anyone who contradicts your opinion about the legality of the car being road registered, quite offensive.


Let me get this straight...are you saying because I provided evidence from Croydon's own website (which you have done yourself) you take that as undermining their car?



GT-R Glen said:


> IMO you have called them all liars...


NO. YOU are the only one who called them liars. Don't you dare put words into other people's mouths. And just because YOU and only YOU have somehow in your own little world interpreted other people's questioning of what you claim as calling them liars is something that I highly doubt anyone will ever comprehend.



GT-R Glen said:


> You asked for proof, I gave 3 examples including ringing Graham, once again you deflected the facts, stating they were wrong.
> Like I said, obviously you and supertwit know more about the car than the guys who actually owned, drove and ran it.


Once again, I do not accept hearsay as evidence. 

If I told you that I rang Nick himself and he confirmed that it wasn't a street car. Would you accept that as FACT?

Why didn't you get Graham to post this up here himself? 



GT-R Glen said:


> But thats a side issue.
> 
> WTF is street trim ?
> 
> ...


I never said "street trim", Einstein. Remember? You have quoted the original thread title a thousand times and it is "street GTR"



NXTIME said:


> That may be true, and I have acknowledge the fact that the CW car may have had a WoF and road-registration. However, I contend that it is not a "street car"
> 
> Furthermore, can you tell me if Mickey Thompson ET Street tyres are legal to be used on the street?


Why don't you answer the above question? Or are you ignoring questions asked because they don't suit you?



GT-R Glen said:


> Have ANDRA confirmed your claimed times ?


The times were run at an ANDRA track which is run by ANDRA officials and was scrutineered on the day. They also issue official timeslips. So the answer is YES. And once again, they weren't my times, they were Superjet760's as he is the owner and driver of the car. Didn't you what the video? 



GT-R Glen said:


> You must be glad you bought the JUN car as a turn key car, its really fast and well built, didnt the previous owner do a sterling job.


Once again, Einstein. This is another tangent. I do not own [JUN] either, and for your information, CRD built the current engine in the car for the owner of the car who has owned it for a few years now. Also, CRD built the previous engine for the previous owner. So not sure why you would even post such an irrelevent and misinformed garbage.

Now...will you answer the questions posed, or are you going to continue to ignore them?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> RSVfour
> 
> Cool + 1 for post count,
> It isnt me calling Croydons a bunch of liars and trying to undermine what they did years ago, by nit picking all the evidence requested and supplied.
> ...



Actually, Einstein, it IS a FACT that you did call them liars. Want the evidence?:

_Exhibit A:_


GT-R Glen said:


> Ok so the Facts are
> Nick is a liar
> Graham is a liar
> Glen is a liar
> ...


Once again, why do you persist in spouting rubbish? No one called them liars, nor insinuated anything of the like, except YOU.

_Exhibit B:_


GT-R Glen said:


> IMO you have called them all liars...


And once again, hearsay isn't evidence.

Are you going to answer the legitimate questions or keep diverting away from them?

Or shall I post them all up in numbered order so that you can clearly see them?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> And once again, just because a car has registration and a WoF, doesn't mean it is a "street car".


What ?

OMG C'mon pal....


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

You didnt say this ??



> Just to reiterate, Paul's [RH9GTR] is the fastest and quickest STREET GTR (ie, street registered, street driven) GTR in the world.
> 
> And, I made the claim that the [JUN] R32 is the quickest and fastest street registered and driven manual GTR in the world.


yep, I know , and you are still wrong ....


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

You're really funny

First Pass 9.9 @ 147mph Full Trim - Skylines Australia

For those who cant log it ...

DragSport.com - Cover Story - Veilside R-1 Street Drag GT-R


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

GLEN, why are you avoiding the questions asked and posting irrelevant info?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GLEN,

Firstly, Mark's car wasn't a street car nor street legal when it ran that time and Mark himself has said that. It is however, the quickest and fastest radial tyred GTR in Australia, as well as 2nd in the world (yes, over the quarter mile).

This has already been discussed. Not sure why you keep regurgitating irrelevent stuff.

Also, I was the one who linked to the Veilside Street radial R1 GTR...again, it isn't a street car, just a street (radial) tyred car. Again, this has been covered before (in my original thread on here as well as on SAU)

Again, why regurgitated irrelevent posts? Another tangent eh?

I still haven't seen any evidence that the CW car is a street car and once again, everyone but you contends that a street car must be street legal, registered and street driven.

Did you ask CW if their car was driven on the street in its latest form?

Please keep your posts on topic. And once again, the topic is "quickest and fastest street GTR in the world" not "street tyred".

Which part of this do you not understand?


Furthermore, still waiting on your answers to my previous questions....What are you afraid of?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Gt-R Glen said:


> 2 Kinds of car
> Ones you drive on a race track
> Ones you drive on the road
> 
> Full Stop


In other words, race cars
and street (or road) cars

Yes?

So which kind of car is the Croydon wholesalers car then?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> RSVfour
> 
> Cool + 1 for post count,
> It isnt me calling Croydons a bunch of liars and trying to undermine what they did years ago, by nit picking all the evidence requested and supplied.
> ...


First being called cool by you is the exact opposite. 

You have become so obsessed with this I think you actually believe anyone could be bothered to count the posts .

16 pages of you repeating and contradicting yourself is entertainment in its highest form (to me anyway) so I will continue to read this everyday. 

I will be quite sad if this is ever settled ( luckily no chance of that eh .....)

Just for this post I will leave to one side the quiestion - was the croydon car a street one or not.
After all if you havnt managed to convince pretty much everyone else that yet ( in 16 pages) a post of my observations seems just as relevant as any other 

So here goes

You cannott say youve spoken to someone on the phone , post what he said ( or more accurately what you say he said) and then say you are not calling him a liar. This statement isnt worth making

The fact that someone says something does not make it so (especially if it was to someone so obviously biased as your goodself) 
Maybe he couldnt remember or couldnt be bothered to argue with you - i doubt its as important to him as it appears to be to you.

On a point of order not agreeing with someone (you) does not in itself make someone a liar

Oh and your last comment " _At least I would man up and admit I may have made a mistake if I did ..."_ does not convince me - judging on your posts I doubt you have ever admitted you were wrong about anything.


Finally 
spending 10 pages on one topic arguing with the world about one small thing 
then
suddenly starting a new thread for no reason on exactly the same subject
then
saying this was your last post on the subject almost immeadiately
then
posting longer and even more posts

is not a sign of rational thought

So thats my early morning entertainment for today.

I will end with This is my last word on this subject

which of course in glenspeak means I will see you guys tomorrow

P S ...Dont you just luv this thread


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Im quite offended rsv, there must be some rational thought somewhere in there , surely ?
TBH I quite naively thought at the end of the other thead, that things had got completely out of control and thought I would ring Nick or Graham to finally sort this out.
I rang Graham, put the phone down and posted what was discussed and then thought that a new thread with "conclusion" might be the end of the discussion.
I wasnt expecting the response I got.
Once again nxtwit and supertool waddle off on a tangent changing what they have previously said to undermine Grahams comment.
I guess even if Graham creates a username and post's here himself , that still wont be good enough will it ?
nxtwit and supertool when then just bastardise the topic to suit themselves, ......again
Obviously nxtwit is fully aware of sub 9 second street cars in Japan, but still refuses to acknlowledge they are street cars.
Like I have said 100 times already just because it doesnt have an interior does'nt make it non road worthy.
They even have differeculty understanding 
Street car
Race Car
So is one the presume NO street car in the world can run at the drags ?
Because it isnt a race car ?
But wouldnt that contradict everything nxtwit has already said ?
Oh yeah ...
It would..


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

HAHAHA
GLEN,
Can you not read?

Once again, ignoring the questions asked.
Once again, putting words into others mouths.
Once again, diverting the topic.
Once again, making asssumptions and presumptions according to what you believe in your own little mind.

Once again, please tell me what "Club RH8" is? Is this too hard a question to answer?

I know what a street car is. Do you? This whole 'discussion' is about "street GTR's". Why don't you stick to one thing and provide your definition of what a "street car" is?
Multiple pages of your rubbish talk and you still can't answer this one simple question. 

Just because you say something 100 times doesn't make you right.

Now, quit ignoring the questions and man up. Stop being a sourpuss and show us what you're made of.

You started this alternate thread because you couldn't deal with my original one.

So grow some balls and have the courage to respond in this 'discussion' instead of avoiding the issue and only referring to those that suit you, once again.

What are you afraid of?

Or shall I ask the questions in a YES/NO format?



GT-R Glen said:


> Im quite offended rsv, there must be some rational thought somewhere in there , surely ?
> TBH I quite naively thought at the end of the other thead, that things had got completely out of control and thought I would ring Nick or Graham to finally sort this out.
> I rang Graham, put the phone down and posted what was discussed and then thought that a new thread with "conclusion" might be the end of the discussion.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? You rang the general manager of the company that owns the car in question and you think that whatever you interepeted out of the conversation was 100% fact and therefore eveyone in the world will have to bow down and accept your hearsay? What a load of rubbish...once again.

If you wanted to make a 'conclusion', why didn't you simply respond in my original thread where the 'discussion' took place?



GT-R Glen said:


> Obviously nxtwit is fully aware of sub 9 second street cars in Japan, but still refuses to acknlowledge they are street cars.
> Like I have said 100 times already just because it doesnt have an interior does'nt make it non road worthy.


Please provide evidence of "sub 9 second street cars in Japan" as I am not aware of any in existence. Are these the "Club RH8" cars you alluded to?



GT-R Glen said:


> They even have differeculty understanding
> Street car
> Race Car
> So is one the presume NO street car in the world can run at the drags ?
> ...


This is seriously a prime example or your irrational thought process.

[RH9GTR] is a street car that races at the drags, as are many thousands of other street cars. Where do you come up with this nonsensical dribble/conclusion?

Your presumptions are posionous to your mind.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Or shall I ask the questions in a YES/NO format?{quote}

That is the only way you will get a n answer out of GLEN.
He seems to be able to dodge every question asked and dribble shit that has no relavence to the topic.

So one more time for the dummy{GLEN}
Are mickey thompson et streets legal to use on a public road in N.Z?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Paul,

I will make things a little easier for GLEN. Please respond with either a YES or NO to these very simple questions:

Question 1. 

For a car to be classified as a "street car" it should be legally street/road-registered *and* street driven? YES or NO?

Question 2. 

Is the Croydon Wholesalers GTR a "Street GTR" ie, a street registered, street driven car?

YES or NO?

Question 3. 

Are Mickey Thompson Et Street (bias ply, not radial) tyres legal for the street?

YES or NO?


It's not rocket surgery. Just answer YES or NO.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Are you guys asking me a question ?

Hey just to set the record straight.
Given that you guys asked for evidence of the Croydons car being warranted and registerd, and given that I have supplied 3 examples, all of which you have undermined and refused to accept, what do you think the chances are of giving you any more help about sub 9 sec cars ?
I mean, you refuse to believe any evidence given to you about anything ..


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

GLEN people on this forum are not all as stupid as you may think they are and no im not talking about myself or Nxtime. You have dodged many many questions that have been directed at you regarding the CW car.
Now they have been asked again in point form with simple yes or no answers and you still seem to go off into fairy land about sub 9 sec cars.

If you think you are right in saying the CW car was a road legal and street driven car when it ran 8.55 then why dont you answer simple questions about the car?????????????????

Again GLEN are M/T ET STREET tyres legal to use upon N.Z public roads?


Please answer here: Yes or No


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

nes


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

This is great entertainment, far better than y pipe talk in the R35 section! It's a bit like being back at school when you were 5 or 6 years old. GT-R Glenn, does it really matter what others think as long as in your own mind you know you're right? Life is way to short to argue a point over and over or to do anything that gets you nowhere. 20 odd years ago I was really hot headed and got into arguments over loads of meaningless crap and for what? Better to just chill a bit and live a little longer.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Are you guys asking me a question ?
> 
> Hey just to set the record straight.
> Given that you guys asked for evidence of the Croydons car being warranted and registerd, and given that I have supplied 3 examples, all of which you have undermined and refused to accept, what do you think the chances are of giving you any more help about sub 9 sec cars ?
> I mean, you refuse to believe any evidence given to you about anything ..


here is your chance to show the world that you are smarter than me, GLEN. Please educate me as to what "Club RH8" is as i genuinely do not know. I am nto asking you to provide any evidence, just a simple explanation of what the term means.

Umm...yes, GLEN...when someone specifically mentions your name and asks you a question or questions, then YES, you are being asked a question.

And to correct your incorrect "setting the record straight". NO ONE accepts your version of events when you say that you called CW's General Manager. For the millionth time, this is HEARSAY. Hersay is not considered evidence by anyone (but YOU).

And for the other two examples you have provided, I also provided evidence negating yours. So I will call that even. Therefore, you haven't provided me with conclusive evidence of a quicker street car than [RH9GTR].

Once again, get this straight. I asked for evidence of the Croydon Wholesalers GTR being a STREET car. I still don't see any third party evidence from you that the car is a street car. However, for the interest of this debate, and as a token of good sportmanship, let us assume that the car at some point did have a WoF and road registration. This debate can now move forward.

Now, GLEN. I challenge you to answer the questions posed to you. Once again, I will repeat them just in case you missed them:



NXTIME said:


> Question 1.
> 
> For a car to be classified as a "street car" it should be legally street/road-registered and street driven? YES or NO?
> 
> ...



Three very simple questions, GLEN. No evidence is required. Just a simple YES or NO to each....surely even you can successfully answer them.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

TAZZMAXX, I can assure you you aren't the only one who has found great entertainment in these threads.    

It is being thoroughly enjoyed in all parts of the world. 

Although, I do know that a certain person is sounding like a very broken record...

I enjoy a decent discussion and/or debate. However, debates don't sound like a broken record, nor does one get far when they refuse to answer questions and hide behind hearsay.

It is quite obvious what Einstein is doing and I can guarantee that he is not man enough to answer most questions asked because he is too scared of the answers. I have responded to everything he has posted, however, he intentionally refuses to answer or acknowledge any sound reasoning or questions. I wonder why?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

NXTIME said:


> TAZZMAXX, I can assure you you aren't the only one who has found great entertainment in these threads.
> 
> It is being thoroughly enjoyed in all parts of the world.
> 
> Although, I do know that a certain person is sounding like a very broken record...


Hey, is that a broken vinyl record or a physical one that may never have been held in the first place?:thumbsup:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Both!


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Hey, is that a broken vinyl record or a physical one that may never have been held in the first place?:thumbsup:


 I think this is the post of the year! Bahahahahahaha


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Paul,

I would like to order a couple more pizzas again. Two GTR Supreme Specials with twin HKS GT3037S's and a shot of NOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSS! And make it (8.9 seconds) quick!


----------



## zilla (Apr 24, 2009)

Still not answering the questions GTR-Glenn ??..but why ?

Oh by the way a street car just needs to have number plates..nothing else seems to matter anymore to make it a ''street car''.

Glen your nonsensical posting & refusal to point blank answer a DIRECT question with a yes or no answer, continually amuses the piss out of me..you are definately something else.
Now continue with the hilarity.Please.:thumbsup:


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

What happened to GLEN? Were the yes or no questions to hard for him? ha ha


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Still not answering the questions GTR-Glenn ??..but why


What question ?
I havnt been asked any?

These guys seem to be talking to Glen ?
I assumes then meant Glen Suckling, I mean about 400 boring post's ago I said my name was not Glen ...
How could they not understand ?

oh, right because Im thick ...

Oh, also , what makes them think I will answer any of their questions, when if you go back and see how many I have asked of them and they have ignored, it would seem a bit silly taking part in anymore of this one sided argument.

So an F40 is not a street car ?
Lets start from there shall we.

Or
Posted by NXTIME



> Youtooobe or not, provide evidence of a quicker and/or faster street GTR than [RH9GTR] *and* [JUN] in the 1/4 mile and then we can contend the video/thread title. I certainly stand by them.
> 
> Veilside's R1 'street' Drag R32 GTR ran an 8.612 on radials, however it was far from street trim and certainly not driven on the street
> 
> Oh, and it used (modified) HKS 3240's.


Didnt Max1 do that already ?

And



> however it was far from street *trim* and certainly not driven on the street


What ?

See there you go again, 
Exactly who says a car must be street "trim" or at least give us a definitive example of street trim ...
And who says , if its street legal it "MUST" be driven on the "street" ?

Ooops questions that will be ignored,

my bad


waddle off on another tangent .....
\


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

This is to GLEN the tool yes you GLEN.

Off topic again of course but just to entertain every one. NO a F40 is not legal to drive upon a public road in Australia. Therefore is a race car here!

Were do you want to go from here GLEN?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> What question ?
> I havnt been asked any?
> 
> These guys seem to be talking to Glen ?
> ...


*yawn* It took you all this time to come up with this pathetic excuse?
Come on...think of something a little more amusing and a little less 'nitpicky'
Once again, more baseless and intentional assumptions.


*


GT-R Glen said:



oh, right because Im thick ...

Click to expand...

This is the most factual statement that you have provided in all of these two threads.*



GT-R Glen said:


> Oh, also , what makes them think I will answer any of their questions, when if you go back and see how many I have asked of them and they have ignored, it would seem a bit silly taking part in anymore of this one sided argument.


Yes, please, lets go back over and see who is not answering questions.
Another tangent...

Please point out which questions of yours have not been answered. As has been pointed out on many ocassions, I have responded to all your questions - yes even the off topic ones, Einstein.



GT-R Glen said:


> So an F40 is not a street car ?
> Lets start from there shall we.


As answered above. NO. NO NO NO NO NO NO. NO.
N.......O.

NO.

A Ferrari F-40 is not registerable as a road car in Australia and therefore is NOT a street car. Is there even an F-40 in NZ?

So, to re-cap. the answer is NO.

Again, another tangent as it has nothing to do with the topic. *yawn*



GT-R Glen said:


> Or
> 
> 
> > Posted by NXTIME
> ...


NO. I PM'ed max1 about this and he stated that the best time his car had done in the quarter mile was [email protected] Don't believe me, ask him yourself.

This was answered (just like everything else) the first time you mentioned it, Einstein.

But at least this one was on topic...albeit another regurgitation of a previously answered question. 

Nice try, btw. Selective reading again, eh Glen?*yawn*



GT-R Glen said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again, another tangent and regurgitation of an already answered question and topic.

Either way, the Veilside R1 Street Drag R32 GTR wasn't even road registered and certainly isn't street legal, so this shouldn't have even been brought up no matter what 'trim' it is in...again, Einstein. Another tangent *yawn*



GT-R Glen said:


> Ooops questions that will be ignored,
> 
> my bad


Once again, another exceptional assumption by the GT-R Guru...



GTR-Guru said:


> waddle off on another tangent .....


Keep talking to yourself, it's very entertaining.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

I dare GT-R GURU GLEN to answer the 3 questions that I asked him. It is quite obvious that he refuses to answer them intentionally. He is not man enough to have the nuts to answer such simple questions because the answers won't do him any favours.

Come on sunny boy, I double dare ya! 

+1 to my post count


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> NO a F40 is not legal to drive upon a public road in *Australia*


Oh I get it, now its AUSTRALIA only ....
Nice change of direction yet again....

So to recap .....
Original Topic Title

Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world 

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world / with full interior

changed to 
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior/ on radials

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

*In australia ....*


Which is EXACTLY what the owner of JUN says in video , isnt it , and on the Au forum thread ..."Fastest Street GTR In Australia"

Twit

Show me ONCE anywhere in this war and peace thread where you have specifically excluded all other countries from this converstation?

Which makes me ask the next question, 

Why would you demand that someone supply an example of a faster car that is street legal on a forum in the UK and the exclude all others as they dont fit in the current Au road regs ?
Isnt that a bit silly?

ps , is Max1's car faster than JUN or not ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

PS 
I would love a job like you guys have, where you can monitor all day an internet thread and then pounce when someone dares to contradict you.
Do neither of you have a job ?
Is it ok In Au to spend all day on the internet ?
I think NXtool lives with his mother and supertwit , well, claims to have a pizza shop.

It would make more sence to me if you spent more time selling pizzas to finance your next turn key "street trim" car.

Croydons phone number is on their website.

But then I wouldnt believe you if you said I rang them as, well, anyone who would say such a thing would obviously be some kind of liar..


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh you do answer to GLEN!
So why dont you answer the questions asked? Are you afraid?
You asked if a f40 is a street car simple answer is NO i cant drive one on the street just like no one could drive the CW car in its 8.55 claimed street car state.

So why dont we stay on topic and talk about the CW car and my car im happy to answer any questions you have for me in regards to my car but you cant seem to answer simple questions about the car you FULLY SUPPORT!

Answer the questions GLEN because you are really proving to the world you are full of shit!

Oh i sell enough pizzas TOOL. And turn key ha ha you make me laugh. Just look at the HPI street car challeng list and see who the work shop is: SELF/ CV PERFORMANCE


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> You asked if a f40 is a street car simple answer is NO i cant drive one on the street


Ill let the rest of the world comment if thats your answer, I hope all the F40 owners know this ...


And there you go again, being aggresive and insulting...

Im not the one moving the goalpost's everytime someone says something ...

Also 53 post's on these forums....all but 3 on this thread....exaclty what have you brought here ? except a stupid argument that you keep backpedalling and rewriting ...

your boyfreind has only posted 3 times on this subject in au /// but at least the thead has a different title doesnt it ...
A slightly more accurate one.
53 posts of complete and utter nonsence....
This is like taking candy from a baby ...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Wiki doesnt agree 

The Ferrari F40 is a mid-engine, rear-wheel drive, two-door coupé sports car produced by Ferrari from 1987 to 1992 as the successor to the Ferrari 288 GTO. From 1987 to 1989 it held the title as the world's fastest street-legal production car, and during its years of production, was Ferrari's fastest, most powerful, and most expensive car.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Once again, off on tangents, GT-R Guru Glen.

Once more time for the dummy... the topic is "Fastest and quickest STREET GTR in the world". And once again, over the 1/4 mile. And once again. It has been explained to you that that one particular quote was an obvious typo. But of course, you know that, but continue to divert away from the topic and show everyone what a tool you are.

So again, Einstein...enough of all your rubbish. 

Are Mickey Thompson ET Street (bias ply, not radials) street legal in NZ (since this is where the CW car is apparently registered?

(Here's a tip for you: They aren't street-legal in Australia)


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Guru Glen,

We are talking about Nissan Skyline GT-R's, Einstein. No one cares about Ferrari's.

What relevence does one's job have to do with anything? LOL Another tangent... *yawn*

So stop posting irrelevent waffling rubbish.

And answer the questions about your beloved CW GTR.

Come on...I triple dare you.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Im sorry, one of your main arguments against the Croydon car was that it had no interior therefore was not a street car, dont you remember ?
You then went on to say if a car has lexan windows and no carpet or interior is was not a street car, so yes It has a major relivance to your argument.
Hytech has posted that in actual fact this is incorrect, yet you still blindly go down the same road stating , no interior it cant be a road car...
Its pointless answering any of your questions as every single time I have so far you have changed the question and taken off on a tangent ...
Then you say Im doing that ?

Just to clear things up for you as Im pretty much over this "discussion" 

RH9 is without a doubt the "fastest & quickest street driven R32 GTR over the 1/4 mile with a full interior and an auto trans" and a commodore engine in the world today.
JUN is the fastest & quickest street driven R32 over the 1/4 mile with a full interior and a manual trans , in australia today.(according to you)

You obviously have no way of proving this for any other country in the world as it appears other countries have different rules defining "road legal" which was pointed out about post number 4 by me ..
Arguing that any other car anywhere else in the world cant possibly be faster because that countries rules are different is stupid.

So once again as I know you love it 

Original Topic Title

Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world 

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world / with full interior

changed to 
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior/ on radials

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

In australia ....


OH PS Einstein
Have you actually looked 

Drag slick performance in a D.O.T. approved tire.

Now you can get *Mickey Thompson ET Drag Race tire performance in a D.O.T. approved, bias-ply street legal tire.* These ET Street tires were designed specifically for NMCA, Easy Street, and Outlaw Street competition, but they're ideal for any class that uses a street-type race tire. They have a special tread compound that Mickey Thompson says outperforms other D.O.T. race tires, and considering how good the original ET Drags are, we don't doubt them. Other ET Street features include state-of-the-art, two-ply wrinkle wall construction on a black nylon bias-ply carcass.

You do know what DOT Approved is eh ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

But but but but .....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! F40 can't be driven on the road....So it's not a street car....? Wack!

As said MANY times....Just cause YOU can't drive it on the street...Doesn't mean it's not a street car! 

Sux to be an Aussie me thinks, We (And a ton of other countries) can drive cars that wouldn't be allowed over there.

And again....YAWN!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Wait a minute ......

Posted By GT-R Glenn about 4 million post's ago




> At this stage, we have no further plans to race the world-record beating Skyline, and the car has been placed into storage in complete and turn-key condition, still proudly wearing the colours run on the* 8.555-second pass in Australia taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline ET in the world.*
> Is 8.55 faster than 8.9 ?


Seriously Nxtool did you read this ?

taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 
taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline 


What other way should I say it ?

Got any more excuses ?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I thought the posts were beginning to go a little off the subject even though I cant remember what it was 

However I have been truly humbled by a post of great meaning .:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

I refer of course to the recent reply of 



GT-R Glenn said:


> But but but but .....


Truly a post of such foresight and depth that I am now convinced that the Croydon Car was in std factory trim and actually did a 5.89. 

My two cats have also confirmed this and said that they were there at the time .


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

this thread is comedy genius, you 3 will never agree.

Stonking time by the way paul congrats.

And u r all WRONG my gtr is the fastest full trim street legal car in the world.................................


















..........parked outside my house, lol


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Now continue with the hilarity.Please.


ok ..

RVS4
Well to be honest thats more help than your last post so as long as they are improving who cares...

Yeah it was standard, I mean that's what all the posted evidence says, including the New Zealand Performance Car review I scanned and posted ...

What kind of half wit are you taking the word of your cat's without hard evidence ?
Are they Burmese or moggies ?
Have they supplied anything substancial ?
Like a photo etc: written evidence , signed by paw print ?
I dont think you are taking this seriously pal...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

This lot is shaping up like the StarWars franchise. Forwards - backwards, backwards - forwards, couple of sequels, a prequel, blah blah blah. Basically, something of epic proportions that people don't understand or don't care to understand unless they are 1000% committed to a single subject. My question is: does it really matter?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Fact of the matter:

All 3 of the cars as done on the strip would be defected if tested by the powers that be at the time they did the times.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Lith , Really ...?

NXTOOL
You might want to narrow it down to only Street Driven R32's....as I think you might find not only have there been faster R34's but I think some R35's are about to smoke your car.

ps I just love all your copying and pasting its cool ....


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Im sorry, one of your main arguments against the Croydon car was that it had no interior therefore was not a street car, dont you remember ?
> You then went on to say if a car has lexan windows and no carpet or interior is was not a street car, so yes It has a major relivance to your argument.
> Hytech has posted that in actual fact this is incorrect, yet you still blindly go down the same road stating , no interior it cant be a road car...


Unlike your goodself, I actually ACCEPTED a logical point made by Hytech and thank him for his input. I then moved on from this yet you continued to spout your rubbish.



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Its pointless answering any of your questions as every single time I have so far you have changed the question and taken off on a tangent ...
> Then you say Im doing that ?


HAHA...are you talking to yourself in the mirror again? The only person who has gone off the topic is YOU. 

You won't answer them because you are not man enough to accept that you are wrong.



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Just to clear things up for you as Im pretty much over this "discussion"
> 
> RH9 is without a doubt the "fastest & quickest street driven R32 GTR over the 1/4 mile with a full interior and an auto trans" and a commodore engine in the world today.
> JUN is the fastest & quickest street driven R32 over the 1/4 mile with a full interior and a manual trans , in australia today.(according to you)
> ...


Umm, Einstein, this was never the argument...You claimed that the CW car was faster/quicker because it was road registered...remember?

If you recall correctly - and I highly doubt that that is even possible since you chose to only acknowledge whatever suits you - The bottom line is whether or not the Croydon Wholesaler's GT-R was street legal at the time it ran 8.555 in 2003 in Australia. This is the issue nothing more or nothing less.

If I wanted to be technical, and going by your above statement, then it could be argued that the CW car should have been street-legal in Australia as it ran the time in Australia. This is according to your above reasoning. Yes?



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> So once again as I know you love it
> 
> Original Topic Title
> 
> ...


Once again, still trying to twist the words. FYI... [RH9GTR] is all of that and yes, it is still the fastest and quickest STREET GTR in the world (over the 1/4 mile) back in the original thread, it was asked if anyone knew of a faster/quicker street GTR...and after all your posts and attempts to undermine this car, posted rubbish and NON-FACTUAL assumptions and presumptions, after all the irrelevent crap that your have spewed onto the internet, after not providing nay evidence apart from ONE sentence from the CW website. 

After you have scoured the internet and your collection of magazines, you still haven't shown any information anywhere that says nor proves or recognises the Croydon Wholesaler's R32 purpose-built race GT-R was ever the fastest and/or quickest Street GT-R.

You constantly proclaim that [RH9GTR] is not the fastest or quickest, and that the CW car is because it is "street-legal" according to this one sentence that you keep harping on about fro the CW website.

And again, In the spirit of progressing this 'discussion', I have previously conceded that the CW GT-R may have had a "WoF" and registration despite clearly missing a number of items that are required for a "WoF" and for it to be "street-legal".

Further to this, it has been asked of you many times if the 'street tyres' it used (namely, Mickey Thompson ET Street bias ply tyres) are legal to be used on the street?

Finally, you have grown some balls (or maybe you finally found some information) and have responded to the one question that will end this 'discussion':




GT-R Guru Glen said:


> OH PS Einstein
> Have you actually looked
> 
> Drag slick performance in a D.O.T. approved tire.
> ...


Finally.........

From your own quote above, it is clear that the Mickey Thompson ET Street tyres/tires were specifically made for the USA drag classes that specified that a street tyre was mandatory. Therefore, tyre manufacturers made these drag slicks legal to be used in these classes by placing a "DOT" on the tires and added thin groves to them in order to meet the USA Department Of Transport regulations for use in street tire drag categories.

Guess what, Einstein? These tyres DOT rating does not make them street-legal outside of the USA.

And just to back up what I say, Guru...I shall provide you with unequivocal evidence:

This is from the NZ Transport Department's technical division called "Low Volume Vehicle Technical Association Inc" which also have a column in the Guru's beloved NZ Performance Car Magazine where this information was also posted:

- Low Volume Vehicle Technical Association Certed Column



LVVTA webpage said:


> *Dear Certed,
> 
> I've got a question about tyres and DOT ratings. I go to the drags (legal ones of course!) quite a bit in front wheel drive 323 turbo and notice some of the cars racing using Mickey Thompson ET Street tyres. These are apparently classed as a street tyre because they have a DOT rating, although I'm not sure what this is. What I want to know is, are these tyres actually legal to use of the road? The ones I've seen do have grooves, but there's only about 5 of them across the tyres and they're only about 1mm thick! I doubt they would be very good in the rain, but man, you'd get some decent traction in the dry and that's what I'm after.
> 
> ...


Now, GT-R Guru Glen,

There is the indubitable, unquestionable, indisputable, and unequivocal proof that the Croydon Wholesaler's R32 GTR "purpose-built" and "dedicated drag race" GTR (their own words) is *NOT street-legal*. And it would never pass a WoF with these tyres, (and without the other missing bits).

So the CONCLUSION is that the CW GT-R cannot be a street car if it uses illegal street tyres now can it?


But but but...let me guess...you're going try to come up with another pathetic attempt at undermining the [RH9GTR] car's time and say that you don't agree that it is THE FASTEST AND QUICKEST STREET GTR IN THE WORLD...

"but it uses an RB30 block..."
"but it has an automatic..."
"but but but."

But nothing.

GAME OVER. 
YOU LOSE. 
EINSTEIN.
End of "discussion".


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Lith , Really ...?
> 
> NXTOOL
> You might want to narrow it down to only Street Driven R32's....as I think you might find not only have there been faster R34's but I think some R35's are about to smoke your car.
> ...


Yes, there are faster and quicker GTR's in the 1320' -a fact which has been mentioned many times - however, they ran street radials or slicks and weren't/aren't street GTRs. Einstein.

And as for any GTR that is about to 'smoke' PAUL's car. Good luck to them. I will be one of the first people to congratulate anyone with a street GTR who does go quicker/faster. Unlike your goodself, I won't attempt to undermine that time or achievement with pages of unsubtantiated rubbish.

However, until such time, the [RH9GTR] will remain the FASTEST AND QUICKEST STREET GTR IN THE WORLD!!!!!!1111111juanjuanjuan
(PS over the 1/4 mile....just in case you don't know what performance indicator you're talking about)


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Here is my last post to the tool GLEN.

I will make it simple as im a simlpe kinda guy as GLEN has put it.

Can you drive a registered motor vehicle upon a public street in N.Z or AUST
With the following:

No front number plate? 

1 x headlight? 

No wipers? 

Tyres that are not approved by N.Z or AUST authoritys? 

Have 1 x seat in a car that is registered to originally have 4 x seats and 4 x seat belts? 

Have no interior in the car besides 1 x seat? 

Have lexan windows that do not comply with N.Z standards? 

Have fiberglass door that have no side impact intrusion bars? 

Have no side mirrors at all? 

It seems very clear to me that the CW car had all of the above and therfore is impossible for the car to be street legal as GLEN has stated several times.

So my understanding is the CW car is the fastest D.O.T approved street tyred car in the world!

It is definatly not a street legal car as i have just pointed out. Therefore Nxtimes original thread of RH9GTR being the fastest street gtr in the world still stands of course unless someone knows of a street legal street driven gtr that is faster than 8.94 @ 159mph.:thumbsup:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

"but it ran in the EXHIBITION Class at Jamboree 2003" - Wait what?!
"But the magazine said that it had a WoF and registration"
"But I rang my neighbour's uncle's 3rd cousin (from his mum's side) and she told me that the car was street-legal, so therefore it is a 100% FACT"
"But Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny told me that it was street-legal."
But but but...


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

*the soon to be NEW fastest/quickest street GTR in the world!*

hey Paul...you better watch out..I'm coming after you with my new Street legal GTR. It's getting a WoF (pink slip) and registration this week:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Quote:
Now continue with the hilarity.Please. 

ok ..

RVS4 (its rsv4 actually but it doesnt matter because details of course are of no importance in this thread)

What kind of half wit are you taking the word of your cat's without hard evidence ? 
Thought that was the whole basis of this thread- no hard evidence

Are they Burmese or moggies ? 
No racial slurs here they are actually american maine *****

Have they supplied anything substancial ? 
In fact they are quite substantial - about 9 kilos each as it goes

Like a photo etc: written evidence , signed by paw print ? Photographic evidence will follow soon 

I dont think you are taking this seriously pal... 

well I am taking as seriously as the 17 pages of the two threads warrant


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

RSVFOUR said:


> Quote:
> 
> No racial slurs here they are actually american maine *****


I'd like to dive in with a Forest Gump joke here but can't remember the exact wording................not that it exactly matters here!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> And as for any GTR that is about to 'smoke' PAUL's car. Good luck to them. I will be one of the first people to congratulate anyone with a street GTR who does go quicker/faster. Unlike your goodself, I won't attempt to undermine that time or achievement with pages of unsubtantiated rubbish.


You do realsie this contradicts what you have said earlier eh ?
You have now excluded the other car you had grouped into your rant ...

Clearly, I know you can only see what you want to, You missed the bit right at the beginning where in actual fact I said that was exceptional result and very well done ...

I have never undermined anyones acheivement at all ....unlike you, who rapidly turned it into an abuse session and a "my mates car is faster than anything you have" type of schoolboy toss off ...




> But but but...let me guess...you're going try to come up with another pathetic attempt at undermining the [RH9GTR] car's time and say that you don't agree that it is THE FASTEST AND QUICKEST STREET GTR IN THE WORLD...
> 
> "but it uses an RB30 block..."
> "but it has an automatic..."
> ...


oh except for 5 cars in Japan that all ran 8's 4 or 5 years ago you mean ?

But thats a different country so that doesnt count.......

End OF discussion Please let that be the case ....But I dont think you constantly abusing people could be refered to as a discussion....
I live in hope of you finally admitting that you are wrong.
See you have dropped JUN out of the claim again ....



Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world 

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world / with full interior

changed to 
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior/ on radials

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

*In australia ....*

Oh and of course F40's are not road cars ....Absolute gem there

Bla bla bla hand me a tissue ....

Oh and I never denied that car (now that we apparently are only down to one) being the Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road, with an automatic transmission and a commodore engine 

In australia ....(which interestingly enough is all that the JUN owner claims)

But it is the ONLY street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road, with an automatic transmission and a commodore engine 


PS 

You honestly expect anyone to take any notice of a copied and pasted forum reply to DOT tires after your response to everyone else who has done the same thing here ?

I mean your reply to the first three links was the exact same reference to the CW website stating that this is correct (becuase it confirms what you want it to)and all others are wrong, and all this despite me showing you where you have done the exact same thing here during your ravings, apparently acceptable for you to make a typo and not have to suffer scruteny.

Your arguments are all meaningless and pathetic, full of double standards, and can only be interpreted the way you say and nothing anyone says or does will change that.

Maybe you should go back and actually read the war and peace you two clowns have created here and see if you can work out where you went wrong.

My first few post's are pretty fair and reasonable , pity you got so offended so easily

Sherlock
Brain Scientist & Rocket Surgeon ..??
Oh and Einstein

Please copy and paste NZPC's reply to your request for evidence of Croydons car...

All good, thanks for all the fish, dont forget to water the marigolds

PPS You should look up *modesty* in the dictionary, I think it says something like

"The exact opposite of a thread started on an internet forum by oneself discussion oneselfs achievements and undermining anyone who has an opinion that contradicts ones self proclaimation of being one of self appointed greatness"
Also "One who doesnt start a thread about how great he is"
and or one who doesnt start a thread entitled "OMG IM the greatest IN THE WORLD" at something ....In case you arn't



etc: etc:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Guru Glen said:


> You do realsie this contradicts what you have said earlier eh ?
> You have now excluded the other car you had grouped into your rant ...


Actualy, Einstein, these threads are about two cars. Your beloved CW car, and the [RH9GTR]. The [JUN] car is irrelevent. No contradiction there.

It was you who first began undermining Paul's car by bagging it out (see page 2 of the original thread).



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Clearly, I know you can only see what you want to, You missed the bit right at the beginning where in actual fact I said that was exceptional result and very well done ...


Another LIE, Einstein. Your FIRST post in my original thread was:



Gt-R Guru Glen said:


> ???
> Wasn't the Croydon's car road registered..??


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133872-rh9gtr-fastest-quickest-street-gtr-world.html#post1270899

To which RIPS replied:



R.I.P.S. NZ said:


> Maybe he means in street trim and street legal, not "road registerd", stripped to the bone and not even close to street legal when the faster times were done?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133872-rh9gtr-fastest-quickest-street-gtr-world.html#post1271948

And you replied in your second post:


GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Oh Ok
> 
> actually its fastest / quickest street gtr with full interior and an automatic tranmission ....?
> so theres probably only 1 in the world anyway ...
> still a good result tho


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133872-rh9gtr-fastest-quickest-street-gtr-world.html#post1271959

That isn't undermining the car eh? I don't see where you "said that was exceptional result and very well done" Another blatant lie, Guru.



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> I have never undermined anyones acheivement at all ....unlike you, who rapidly turned it into an abuse session and a "my mates car is faster than anything you have" type of schoolboy toss off ...


See my above quotes of what you said, Sherlock.

Please quote where I mentioned anything of the like...I don't give a damn what you drive.




GT-R Guru Glen said:


> oh except for 5 cars in Japan that all ran 8's 4 or 5 years ago you mean ?
> 
> But thats a different country so that doesnt count.......


As mentioned in the first page of my original thread, I challenge you to name and substantiate that these street cars (not street tyred) ran faster and I will be the first to retract the original claim.

I mean the CW car has now been proven to NOT be a street car, so now you mention these other cars again without any proof. I wonder why no one else has mentioned these 8-second street GT-R's....??? Clutching at straws much?

Oh yes, and they can be in any country on this planet, Einstein. No restrictions there.




GT-R Guru Glen said:


> End OF discussion Please let that be the case ....But I dont think you constantly abusing people could be refered to as a discussion....
> I live in hope of you finally admitting that you are wrong.
> See you have dropped JUN out of the claim again ....


Actually, Einstein, the only person to constantly dish out abuse is you. But of course, you have selective reading.




GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world
> 
> changed to
> Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world / with full interior
> ...


Actually, all of the above are true  But the one that counts and supercedes them is the first one 




GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Oh and of course F40's are not road cars ....Absolute gem there
> 
> Bla bla bla hand me a tissue ....


Another off topic tangent by your goodself. And yes, the F-40 is not road legal in many countries, including Australia and NZ. And again, no relevence to the topic.




GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Oh and I never denied that car (now that we apparently are only down to one) being the Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road, with an automatic transmission and a commodore engine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm, Einstein. No one said that you did. lol Making up more false accusations again?

Where do you come up with this irrelevent waffle?

And again, this thread is not about the [JUN] car.




GT-R Guru Glen said:


> PS
> 
> You honestly expect anyone to take any notice of a copied and pasted forum reply to DOT tires after your response to everyone else who has done the same thing here ?


HAHAHAHA. I would suggest that they would since it is actually unquestionable factual evidence by the NZ transport tech department and not something that you heard from your imaginary friend.... Did you even click the link? LOL



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> I mean your reply to the first three links was the exact same reference to the CW website stating that this is correct (becuase it confirms what you want it to)and all others are wrong, and all this despite me showing you where you have done the exact same thing here during your ravings, apparently acceptable for you to make a typo and not have to suffer scruteny.


Apparently you missed the 15 other times that I mentioned the 1/4 mile, huh? Selective reading once again.

Oh, and you missed the bit where you constantly quote that one sentence from the CW website that I have now proven is incorrect. So their goes your strongest piece of evidence. BOOM.

And yes, you can go and whinge to CW that I said that.



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Your arguments are all meaningless and pathetic, full of double standards, and can only be interpreted the way you say and nothing anyone says or does will change that.


Once again, the hypocrite is talking to himself in the mirror here LOL

I present facts, you present heresay. Yep, meaningless. Is that why you continue to act like a pest that just won't seem to go away?



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Maybe you should go back and actually read the war and peace you two clowns have created here and see if you can work out where you went wrong.


Once again, take your own advice, sunny boy. You were the instigator, all I have done is defend my thread from your useless rants and ravings, your regurgitation of irrelevent waffle and refuse that constantly pours from your mouth without any substantiation nor substance; your diversions and pathetic attempts to undermine another GT-R owners achievement, your pettiness and inablity to accept any sound reasoning or attempts to have a civil discussion has provided plenty of entertainment and laughs for many people. At least this can be a positive result of all this 'discussion'.




GT-R Guru Glen said:


> My first few post's are pretty fair and reasonable , pity you got so offended so easily


Actually they weren't...see the beginning of this post for evidence of your moronic behavour.

I take offence to being called a liar, I take offence to someone who continuous spouts baseless rubbish about something that he clearly has no idea about. However, I actually feel sorry for you as you can't see past your own little world with that little mind of yours.

But really, throught all these threads, you have simply shown yourself to be an ignoramic imbecile you can't even take the time to read and research properly before opening your refuse-regurgitating mouth.



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Sherlock
> Brain Scientist & Rocket Surgeon ..??
> Oh and Einstein
> 
> Please copy and paste NZPC's reply to your request for evidence of Croydons car...


Umm...HELLO? is there anyone in there? Oh..I guess not. What a shame.

The bottom line is, the CW car has been proven to not be street-legal, nor a street car.

Therefore, all of your useless posts have been for nothing as your claim that the [RH9GTR] is not the FASTEST AND QUICKEST STREET GTR IN THE WORLD has been utterly and completely refuted. So, man up and accept this.

However, I can guarrantee that you will never do this as you are too obtuse and blind to even consider this FACT.



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> All good, thanks for all the fish, dont forget to water the marigolds
> 
> PPS You should look up *modesty* in the dictionary, I think it says something like
> 
> ...


So I guess that means you are going to say the same to anyone who has ever posted about their achievements anywhere eh?

And once again, Sherlock. I started the original thread about another car in order to congratulate the owner. No self proclaimation there, Einstein. But you go on and tell yourself otherwise. It might help you sleep at night and momentarily distract you from those voices in your head. Maybe one day you will wake up to the realisation that you live in a dream world and your dream world may actually contain some truth in your own mind. Maybe.

*yawn* I really feel sorry for you Guru.

But thanks for the epic laughs


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

The F40 IS road legal in NZ!!

.....There was one driving arround Christchurch! The guy who owns Fazzaz (spelling) owns the car!!

You need to get your facts right before you spout off!!


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

ahhh whos is that r34 the red one ,looks mental got any links or pics,has it run yet .


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

My god you are thick ....
Ok lets recap ....

Just to be fair, the post you have made about the dot legal tires is a very good point
And was from what year ?
Are you sure there was no change in the NZ law after the car ran in Au ??

Hopefully thats a fair question.

The rest of your ravings are so far from the truth its just silly.

Your conclusion that the Croydons car wasnt street legal is because when it ran down the drag strip it had tires that apparently dont comply with current NZ road rules ?

Heres the thing, Yoda drives his car to the drags, changes wheels and tires (nitto 555) and runs all day at the dragts, changes back to his road tires and drives home.

By your logic his car is not a street car ....


Or do we need to add 2 more lines to your evolutional RAVE about how great your car is ?

Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world 

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world / with full interior

changed to 
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior/ on radials

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

In australia ....

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road and runs the 1/4 mile with the exact same tires it was driven to the dragstrip on

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road and runs the 1/4 mile with the exact same tires it was driven to the dragstrip on AND // any other car in the world that challanges this claim MUST conform with all current Australian road regs to be street driven or it has no argument.

Ok pefectly clear now, but you should have been a lot more clear in the beginning, Im not a mind reader you know and neither is anyone elase here.

Also, with regards to me scouring magizines for articles, the fact is....

I recently broke my leg, Im at home, Gary ( who coincidentally owns a 560 awkws street driven R33 GTR with ALL Interior including stereo / boot carpet etc: ( probably runs 9.0 1/4s) came around with a box full of magizine for me to read.
I had just read the article on the Croydons car, when I saw your badly named and now back pedalled to africa thread topic....

So you see I didnt go looking for the artical at all, not that I would expect you to believe anything I say.
I also knew all that about their car anyway.
Also, just to set the record straight, I didnt claim the record that Croydons did ok ... they did,
I dont know about your honesty pal, but when I say Yoda said something to me, then thats what happened .. I dont need to live my life pumping myself up like you obviously do.
When I say I rang Croydons , thats it ... I did ...

But apparently that was all BS as well.

Please ring Croydons (would you like the number ?)and ask them, also at the same time please tell them they are wrong in everything they claim about their car, because to be honest I suspect they might not know any of what you claim and would probably like to be put on the straight and narrow.

Im sure they are unaware that some twit knows more about their car than they do....

Go for it pal ....

C'mon give up on the F40 thing you just look stupid arguing against it.
I did notice you chose to ignore Lith's comment about all 3 cars...
You also ignored my question about if Lotus 7's are street cars, probably dont need to answer that based on your obvious superior knowledge about Ferarri's


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

superjet760 said:


> Here is my last post to the tool GLEN.
> 
> I will make it simple as im a simlpe kinda guy as GLEN has put it.
> 
> ...



GLEN i promised myself i wouldnt post again but i want your excuses of how the CW car was legal as you and CW put it when it ran 8.55 when all the things i posted above are true and factual?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Are you asking me ?

Can you drive a registered motor vehicle upon a public street in N.Z or AUST
With the following:

I cant comment on the AU rules and you two guys appear to be making it up as you go.

In NZ

No front number plate? Only if its really expensive like a Porsche etc: YES

1 x headlight? Yes as long as it has a currrent warrant

No wipers? Yes as long as it has a current warrant and it isnt raining

Tyres that are not approved by N.Z or AUST authoritys? Yes if it has a current warrant 

Have 1 x seat in a car that is registered to originally have 4 x seats and 4 x seat belts? most definatly YES if it has a current warrant

Have no interior in the car besides 1 x seat? yes as long as it has a current warrant

Have lexan windows that do not comply with N.Z standards? Umm you obviously have NO Idea about NZ standards, like I have already said and hytech YES ( what makes you think they didnt comply)

Have fiberglass door that have no side impact intrusion bars? yes as long as it has a warrant probably not a good idea tho ....ps It did have side bars.

Have no side mirrors at all? Yes as long as it has a current warrant

It seems very clear to me that the CW car had all of the above and therfore is impossible for the car to be street legal as GLEN has stated several times.

Wrong, this is where you really have missed the boat, mister inside my mind....


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ok ok Back to Mister NXtwit

WAAAAaaaaaa Im going to copy and past too then ...


I said right at the beginning moron , not my first post ....For goodness sake if you want to Quote people get it right will you

NXTWIT



> Actually, Glenn. I started this thread and made *both* those claims *(RH9GTR and JUN GTR)*
> And I stand by them.


Followed by



> Croydon's car isn't the fastest STREET GTR. And you know it. It was stripped out and the only thing that kept any form of streetability
> was that it used street/DOT slicks, erm, tyres.
> 
> Just to reiterate, Paul's [RH9GTR] is the fastest and quickest STREET GTR (ie, street registered, street driven) GTR in the world.
> ...


SuperTool not being the first one to be agressive



> No one said Nick is full of shit! It was said that the croydon car was not a genuine street driven street car when it ran 8.55
> But you my friend would have to be the worlds BIGGEST ****wit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You still havnt answered my question of how fast your Gtr is over the 1/4 and im sure you have run it?
> 
> We CLAIM to have some of the fastest street driven gtrs in the world but unfortunatly N.Z has the biggest tool in the world YOU!


NXTWIT



> Just show me how the Croydons GTR was "street legal" at the time it ran the 8.555. I was there when it did it. Race car with plates on would be more like it.
> It definitely wasn't a street car nor in any form


ME



> And congratulations, on both you and your mate BOTH owning the fastest and quickest gtr in the world
> Although JUN only claims "fastest street gtr" in Australia...
> Doesnt he know ?


NXTWIT


> S, Glen..why don't you double check before you spout your mouth and confirm the fact that you are the obtuse one...[JUN] GTR
> is the quickest MANUAL STREET GTR IN THE WORLD LOL....[RH9GTR] is the quickest/fastest STREET GTR IN THE WORLD. (over the 1/ mile )
> FULLSTOP! Now get over it.





> RH9GTR] is the quickest/fastest STREET GTR IN THE WORLD. (over the 1/ mile ) FULLSTOP /
> 
> 
> NXTWIT
> ...


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Who ever issued that WOF would be in a world of trouble if the authoritys got a hold of them.

The police must be very very lenient in N.Z!

You knowas well as i do it would not be allowed to drive the CW car on the street in the state that it was when it ran 8.55. (NOT LEGALY)

I WILL not post here again as you are a TOOL


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ok good 
Just try to think of this for a second please
Where you there when the warrant was issued ? yes / no
Can you without question confirm that it was not issued with one yes / no

So, Could you just hypothetically speaking, obtain a warrant and rego for your car ....
Take it to the strip, remove the wing mirror, take a light out, put slicks on it and run it down a PRIVATE road ie a drag strip ??
Would the car , at the time that it runs down the strip still hold a current warrant ? yes / no
I mean , would the warrant somehow void itself if the car had a head light removed ?


Think about who the tool really is ...


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> My god you are thick ....
> Ok lets recap ....
> 
> Just to be fair, the post you have made about the dot legal tires is a very good point
> ...


If you have any proof otherwise, then please post it. If not, don't waste your time by posting irrelevent rubbish...



Gt-R Guru Glen said:


> The rest of your ravings are so far from the truth its just silly.


Again, making statements without any reference as to why are baseless and do not add to this 'discussion'.



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Your conclusion that the Croydons car wasnt street legal is because when it ran down the drag strip it had tires that apparently dont comply with current NZ road rules ?


Actually, they don't comply in NZ nor do they comply in Australia. Actually, the car itself doesn't comply in both countries...



GT-R guru Glen said:


> Heres the thing, Yoda drives his car to the drags, changes wheels and tires (nitto 555) and runs all day at the dragts, changes back to his road tires and drives home.
> 
> By your logic his car is not a street car ....


Is anyone claiming that his car is faster/quicker than Paul's car? Again, relevence?

If it's street-legal and drives on the street, then it is a street car, Einstein. Nice attempt at twisting words around.




GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Or do we need to add 2 more lines to your evolutional RAVE about how great your car is ?


Once again another statement that clearly shows how much of an ignoramic imbecile you are. I think you might need to take another comprehension and reading lesson 



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> *Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world *
> 
> Blah
> 
> ...


It has already been shown that you knew what the thread is about. LOL that game is over, sunny boy.



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Also, with regards to me scouring magizines for articles, the fact is....
> 
> I recently broke my leg, Im at home, Gary ( who coincidentally owns a 560 awkws street driven R33 GTR with ALL Interior including stereo / boot carpet etc: ( *probably runs 9.0 1/4*s) came around with a box full of magizine for me to read.
> I had just read the article on the Croydons car, when I saw your badly named and now back pedalled to africa thread topic....


Yes, you are right...you hand timed this car out the back alley way eh? When it runs a decent time a dragstrip, then you can come and brag about it.



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> So you see I didnt go looking for the artical at all, not that I would expect you to believe anything I say.
> I also knew all that about their car anyway.
> *Also, just to set the record straight, I didnt claim the record that Croydons did ok ... they did,*
> I dont know about your honesty pal, but when I say Yoda said something to me, then thats what happened .. I dont need to live my life pumping myself up like you obviously do.
> ...


Once again, just because you rang Croydons, doesn't make what you interepret was said as 100% fact. It has already been proven that you INCORRECTLY said that Graham said that the car ran M/T ET Street Radials. So your credibility went right out the window right there and then, Einstein.

No one said that the call was BS. It simply isn't evidence nor can anything you claim was said be substantiated nor be said to be factual (as you claimed).

And once again, please look up the term HEARSAY. Because that's all you're good for.



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Please ring Croydons (would you like the number ?)and ask them, also at the same time *please tell them they are wrong in everything they claim about their car*, because to be honest I suspect they might not know any of what you claim and would probably like to be put on the straight and narrow.
> 
> Im sure they are unaware that some twit knows more about their car than they do....


Once again, another example of your poor comprehension and reading skills.

Nice attempt at twisting words around. 

CW have never claimed to have the fastest/quickest STREET GT-R in the world. Only you have (incorrectly) claimed that. Once again, NO ONE made this claim at the time that the CW car ran the 8.555 in 2003. The only claim that was made and was verified was that it is the quickest GTR on DOT tyres.

*yawn*



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> Go for it pal ....
> 
> C'mon give up on the F40 thing you just look stupid arguing against it.
> I did notice you chose to ignore Lith's comment about all 3 cars...
> You also ignored my question about if Lotus 7's are street cars, probably dont need to answer that based on your obvious superior knowledge about Ferarri's


I will GLADLY admit that I may be incorrect about F40's being street legal in NZ. I am man enough to accept these facts, as unlike you, I am not the GURU of all things automotive. Ouch. I am so hurt by such events. 

Again, lotus7's or other exotic cars aren't the basis of these threads...another red herring by the guru.

And as for Lith's comment, yes, I agree. Technically even a brand new car can be inspected and deemed illegal by the police etc.

You are still missing the point of this whole debate with your sidetracking. We aren't talking about Yoda's car, or F40's, or lotus's, or circuit racing, or other forms of motorsport. We are talking about the CW and [RH9GTR] cars and their performance over the 1/4 mile. Remember?

The bottom line is this:

Is the Croydon's car a street car?

By your own definition, there are two types of cars.


NXTIME said:


> > Originally Posted by Gt-R Glen
> >
> > 2 Kinds of car
> > Ones you drive on a race track
> ...


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/134888-fastest-quickest-street-gtr-world-conclusion-3.html#post1276585


It is obvious to everyone that the CW car ISN'T a street car. Heck, it was even proven that it wasn't street legal.

Oh, but hang on, the CW website says it was street-legal, so it MUST be true. Even though NZ transport says that M/T ET STREETS DO NOT COMPLY WITH NZ STANDARDS.


Yes, the CW car is the quickest STREET GTR in the world because it ran the time on non-street legal tyres. yep..that makes perfect sense....NOT.
LOL.

Nice one, Guru.

Next thing will read is that the Guru saw Glen or Nick driving the car on the street so it must be a street car.


HAHAHA...keep the entertainment coming, guru (and chum)


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Man I just have to get a Pizza shop like you so I can spend all day on line

Couldnt you just answer this ??

PLEASE



> Ok good
> Just try to think of this for a second please
> Where you there when the warrant was issued ? yes / no
> Can you without question confirm that it was not issued with one yes / no
> ...


ps Im no Guru, but I think its a safe bet Ive forgotten more about cars than you will ever know.
Yoda, is the Guru, thats why he is called Yoda...
Thanks for the compliment though.

pps 103 around Puke , with a passenger on ROAD tires ...


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Ok good
> Just try to think of this for a second please
> Where you there when the warrant was issued ? yes / no
> Can you without question confirm that it was not issued with one yes / no
> ...



Einstein,

Can you tell me why when it ran the 8.555 in the exhibition class at Jamboree 2003 and in the years that followed, NO ONE ever claimed that the CW car was the quickest street (or street legal) GTR in the world? 

Show me one magazine, article , forum, drag racing lists or event coverage where it mentions anything other than the CW car being the quickest DOT tyre Gt-R in the world?

When you cna do this, then maybe...just maybe...we can contend the original thread title. After all these pages you still can't do this. 

Oh, but but but but, the CW website says so...


HAHAHA


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Can you tell me why when it ran the 8.555 in the exhibition class at Jamboree 2003 and in the years that followed, NO ONE ever claimed that the CW car was the quickest street (or street legal) GTR in the world?


No idea , but when you ring Croydons you can clear that up then ?




> Show me one magazine, article , forum, drag racing lists or event coverage where it mentions anything other than the CW car being the quickest DOT tyre Gt-R in the world?


I already did / cant you read ?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

So, Croydon will know why know one else ever mentioned this apparent claim? 

That doesn't make sense, Einstein.




Erm, Einstein...that article didn't say that it was the quickest street GTR in the world. LOL

And by your own definition, it must be driven on the street.

In order to make such a claim it should at least run street legal tyres on the quickest pass

Last time this was discussed and proven, M/T ET Streets are not street legal.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ok SuperTool
Assuming you read this and your boyfreind doesnt butt << in and copy and paste 4 million completely arbitrary disjointed sentences and then misquote them all.




> Who ever issued that WOF would be in a world of trouble if the authoritys got a hold of them.
> 
> The police must be very very lenient in N.Z!
> 
> You knowas well as i do it would not be allowed to drive the CW car on the street in the state that it was when it ran 8.55. (NOT LEGALY)


ok , its not a simple process but not hard either .
you can't just chuck in a race seat and some lexan windows into your car and race down to the testing station and expect a wof.
Ill give you the benfit of the doubt (although you do claim to know everything about this already)
You have a (insert whatever YOU want to call it) car , Ill say Targa car, as TBH drag racing is about as interesting as watching paint dry and easy.
You have race seats / harness's / rollcage/ extinguisher/ fuel cell maybe, glass panels / glass bonnet/ bigger brakes / braided lines/ its a long list ok ....
You then have a MotorSport NZ techical Officer go over the car and make sure everything complies with the MANZ code of compliance manuals.
If it does, he sends away a form to the MANZ who issue an "Authority Card"
If you have any manz type mods done and you dont have a AC you wont get a warrant.
The first thing they will check when they see a 4 point harness will be the Auth Card...

Then the testing autority (LTSA) will test the car for roadworthyness, ie lights , indicator, brakes etc:

Tool


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Last time this was discussed and proven, M/T ET Streets are not street legal.


Actually I asked if you were sure that the bit you posted was applicable to the yr in question ...
Ie: are you 100% sure the law regarding those tires didnt change in 05 ...

You ignored it as usual


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

And the M/T ET Street tyres will be approved as well? 


Guru,

Either way, the CW car isn't a street car...or again, you saw it driving on the street eh?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Man, you must work for a slack company , or has Mom let you on the pc during the school holidays ?


Answer this please

Were you there when the warrant was issued ? yes / no
Can you without question confirm that it was not issued with one yes / no

So, Could you just hypothetically speaking, obtain a warrant and rego for your car ....
Take it to the strip, remove the wing mirror, take a light out, put slicks on it and run it down a PRIVATE road ie a drag strip ??
Would the car , at the time that it runs down the strip still hold a current warrant ? yes / no
I mean , would the warrant somehow void itself if the car had a head light removed ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh one other thing, While we are debating the accuracy of the Croydons website, as you claim to counter ALL other statements with the same line , how do you explain this ??




> Australia's fastest street legal GTR 8.9 sec R32
> At a recent private test day at WSID, Paul's RH9GTR became the fastest street registered GTR in Australia with a 8.9 second run. Tuned by C&V and running a 3-speed Jatco automatic transmission this car is a true street car that weights just under 1600kg without driver. Full interior, full glass, no sound deadening removed and no lightweight panels so you know the 1000whp is no false claim. Full feature in Motive DVD coming soon


All looks pretty good to me, how many gears is that auto ?

Wonder why it isnt the fastest quickest in the world ?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Man, you must work for a slack company , or has Mom let you on the pc during the school holidays ?
> 
> 
> Answer this please
> ...





oh, so now your changing the goal, posts....change the slicks, eh?

None of the above questions are valid if the car isn't a street car. So, when did you last see the CW car drive on the street?

To claim the fastest/quickest street car, the car in question would need to run on street legal tyres - yes/no?

And as for the video. Why don't you ask the person who made it?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Oh one other thing, While we are debating the accuracy of the Croydons website, as you claim to counter ALL other statements with the same line , how do you explain this ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it is.

fastest/quickest GTR in the world also incorporates the fastest street registered GTR in Aus...:thumbsup:


Still waiting for evidence of any claim (not from CW) that confirms that the [email protected] run by the CW car = the fastest/quickest Street GTR in the world.

*yawn*


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

NXTIME said:


> Actually, it is.
> 
> fastest/quickest GTR in the world also incorporates the fastest street registered GTR in Aus...:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


As Glen is unable to do this I will post the best photographic evidence there is myself. (as I promised earlier)

This is Floyd who was the passenger of the Croydon car when it did its run. 
He confirmed to me yesterday that as far as he knew the car was road legal at the time.











Or did he say wasnt road legal - Its so hard to rely on a third parties telephone call.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I challenge the photographic evidence of that cat being a american maine ****
It looks part persian to me


Cmon NXTWIT....


> To claim the fastest/quickest street car, the car in question would need to run on street legal tyres - yes/no?


Croydons never claimed this why have you changed the subject again ?


Try and pay attention, the argument / discussion was "did the Croydons have a wof and rego at the time it ran 8.555 03 in Willowbank .....

I can see how you lost concentration though , all that copying and pasting would drive most people way off topic.


Remeber, the F40 analogy ?
You know you said, it didnt have a wof therefore its not a street cat etc: etc: ...
Changed to it didnt have all glass windows etc:
changed to it didnt have wing mirrors ...

Wow ...

Didnt you agree with this ??

Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world 

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world / with full interior

changed to 
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior/ on radials

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

In australia ....

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road and runs the 1/4 mile with the exact same tires it was driven to the dragstrip on

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road and runs the 1/4 mile with the exact same tires it was driven to the dragstrip on AND // any other car in the world that challanges this claim MUST conform with all current Australian road regs to be street driven or it has no argument.


Right so back to the facts...

So, Could you just hypothetically speaking, obtain a warrant and rego for your car ....
Take it to the strip, remove the wing mirror, take a light out, put slicks on it and run it down a PRIVATE road ie a drag strip ??
Would the car , at the time that it runs down the strip still hold a current warrant ? yes / no
I mean , would the warrant somehow void itself if the car had a head light removed ?

Please answer


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

[email protected]

Guru Glen,

No, I didn't agree, Einstein. I haven't changed any claim, unlike your attempts at diverting the topic again, though. Nice try, guru. Keep regurgitating your rubbish in the hope of flooding it with your tripe.

Let me see...you bag the [RH9GTR] car and its ET, then you make a claim that the CW GT-R is quicker because the CW website claims that it was street-legal and thefore the quickest DOT-tyred and street legal GT-R in the world. THis is despite no one else nor any magazine, forum or anyone with any relevence to the drag racing community substantiating this claim. No mag articles, no forum discussion, no drag list, no drag commentators or any form of written mention of it.

However, it has been proven that the M/T ET STREETS aren't legal. Therefore this claim cannot be true. Only the fact that it holds the quickest DOT-tyred GTR record. Again, a claim that no one has disputed.

And no matter what you say dude... the fact that it ran the time on M/T ET Streets means that it cannot possibly claim any street-legal record.

*yawn* as far as I am concerned, your "CW car is quicker/faster than the [RH9GTR] has been well and truly refuted.


Now I guess you will go back and say...

"but it had a WOF and registration..."

Erm, einstein, the fact that it didn't run on legal street tyres negates any shred of street legal claim by you or anyone else about the CW car. it can't have things both ways with those tyres.


Effectively, it is therefore impossible to claim both DOT-tyre record and street-legal record using the M/T ET Streets.

What part of that can you NOT understand.

Oh, yes...here we go again..."but the CW website says so..."

Gimme a break LOL


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Ok SuperTool
> Assuming you read this and your boyfreind doesnt butt << in and copy and paste 4 million completely arbitrary disjointed sentences and then misquote them all.


So much for that....


Actually I think I said "wasnt the Croydons car warranted and registered" etc: ...
Then you took off on a tangent exclaiming it couldnt be because it had no interior and therefore any claims of its streetworthyness would automatically be nullified ...
I mean Im only going of what you have said ... remember 
Then it became this

Didnt you agree with this ??

Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world 

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world / with full interior

changed to 
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior/ on radials

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

In australia ....

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road and runs the 1/4 mile with the exact same tires it was driven to the dragstrip on

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road and runs the 1/4 mile with the exact same tires it was driven to the dragstrip on AND // any other car in the world that challanges this claim MUST conform with all current Australian road regs to be street driven or it has no argument.


Remember ..

So you are not sure about the dot tire thing ...ok.
How odd, because my DOT tires are street legal ..

Right so back to the facts...

So, Could you just hypothetically speaking, obtain a warrant and rego for your car ....
Take it to the strip, remove the wing mirror, take a light out, put slicks on it and run it down a PRIVATE road ie a drag strip ??
Would the car , at the time that it runs down the strip still hold a current warrant ? yes / no
I mean , would the warrant somehow void itself if the car had a head light removed ?

Please stop spamming this thread with dribble
Ask Supertool to come back and read about the Autority card and comment on what I asked there, you dont appear to have added any value to the discussion.

ps
FFS Dont post CRAP in other peoples threads about there cars because you are on a personal vendetta, everytime you poast some SiHT there Im going to reply, same as here.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

So now you are in control of who can or cannot posy in threads on GTROC?

Wow..who put you in charge?

BTW, I thought you said that you weren't going to post again in this thread about 4 million posts ago? Oops...

Einstein, the original topic is "fastest and quickest street GTR in the world"

Why do you insist on changing it? Oh, off course...that is what your good at...tangents, off topic posts, putting words in others mouths, misquoting, personal attacks, stalking, hearsay, lies, BS...anything but the thruth or facts.

Since when did hypoctheticals become facts? Confused again, I see.

Once again for the obtuse, the FACT that the CW car ran on tyres that were not legal means that you nor anyone else cannot make the claim that the CW car is both the fastest/quickest DOT tyred as well as street-legal GTR in the world.

Therefore whether or not it had a wof or registration becames invalid and a moot point. 

FYI, the discussion has moved on, Einstein.

Once again, the FACT that it used M/T ET STREET to run the time nullifies it's street legality.

BUT BUT BUT...and now you will regurgitate old rubbish. As for adding value, you need to look in the mirror dude. you have perpetuated this thread for far too long with your CRAP and baseless dribble.


PS, I find the FACT that you followed me into another thread and made a personal attack on me quite hilarious. And then you accuse me of doing the very thing you did absoloutely hilarious. Seriously, dude, you are the most illogical debator I have come across. Congratulations.

Nice stalking, guru.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world 

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world / with full interior

changed to 
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior/ on radials

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

In australia ....

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road and runs the 1/4 mile with the exact same tires it was driven to the dragstrip on

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road and runs the 1/4 mile with the exact same tires it was driven to the dragstrip on AND // any other car in the world that challanges this claim MUST conform with all current Australian road regs to be street driven or it has no argument.


Please please post examples that are faster as long as they fit our specific critera.
Im pretty sure at least 5 have been supplied ..
Then you state anything from Japan doesnt count ...

Man you are thick, remember ....
You claim that RH9 AND JUN are the fastest cars in the world (this despite the owner of JUN says only in AU)
Remember .....
Then change it to "I never said that I only said RH9 ..
Remember ..
Then waddled off on some topic about no interior means it cant be street legal 
Remember ...

Wow...

LOL Followed you....

OMG you really are self opinionated beyond belief ...

no one gives a flying fcuk about your boyfreinds car fitting into such a specific criteria that his car IS THE ONLY ONE IN THE WORLD like it................DUMBASS

Like I have already said, whats he comparing it to ?
You can prolong this thread and Ill keep coming back to every crap excuse you have reminding you of what YOU have already said ...

It really really tiresome quite frankly but then again you seem to be really really thick .....


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

You're a classic basket case, Guru.

And yes, you are a stalker...I feel so proud  My own personal internet stalker...

The bottom line is, you have been proven wrong and you simply aren't man enough to take it. Always have to have the last twisted word.

Why don't you stick to the topic...oh that's right...because you were proven wrong and like the gutless wonder that you are, you will keep regurgitating your rubbish in a feeble attempt to once again, go off topic and attempt to convince the world that you are the supreme know-it-all.

You provided 5 examples of what? race cars? LOL I can provide you with at least 20 different 8 sec GTR's. But are they street GTR's? Nope...

Keep dreaming Einstein.

"Club RH8" is what again, Guru? Please educate those who aren't as knowledgable as you, oh wise one.

If you "don't give a flying fcuk" then why have you continued to post in these threads despite declaring that you wouldn't? Oh that's right, you can't handle the truth LOL

Go ahead...keep regurgitating your baseless rubbish...I'm sure others will believe it...not.

So, tell me, Guru...Can a "purpose built and dedicated race" GTR that runs a time on tyres that aren't even street legal still claim a title for being a street-legal GTR?

Oh yes...And once again for the record: [RH9GTR] remains the fastest and quickest Street GTR in the world FULLSTOP - you know, since your beloved CW race car is not a street car...and you know...hasn't run quicker and fastest than [RH9GTR] in any type of street legal form.

And when was the last time you saw the CW car driving on the street again?

*yawn*

Enjoy living in your dream world Einstein.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

eerrrmmm whos is the red gtr34 drag car pls ,links ?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Some more pics and the spec on the red R34

















































1200hp R34 drag GTR

8 sec pro Drag GTR

2.6kg/m boost

10500rpm

2.7ltr full tune engine

HKS 3240 twin turbochargers

HKS Air Shifter transmission

HKS Fcon V Pro

Twin Racing wastegates

N1 block base

HKS full counter crank

H-Beam connecting Rod

Forged Piston

1000cc Injectors

Racing fuel delivery pipe

Racing Head bolt

Racing crank bolt

Racing camshaft cap bolt

N1 water Pump

Trust Oil Pump

ATI crank damper

Big Valve Head

Head Air breathing system

Head oil return

Combustion chamber adjusted

Valve Guides

Intake and exhaust ports enlarged and polished

Tomei Drag Cam IN280 EX 290

HKS cam pulleys

Racing valve springs

HKS Exhaust Manifold

Original side muffler

Drag Surge tank

100mm single throttle

Aluminum racing Radiator with twin electronic fans

Aluminum racing Intercooler

Oil Cooler

Twin Bosch fuel pumps

56ltr drag safety tank

Triple Plate Clutch

Apexi special order drag suspension

Lightweight propshaft

Drag racing front and rear strong drive shafts

Drag Racing Transfer box

Mechanical Atessa control

Front ATS LSD

Full rear Pro drag member

Full light weight body processing

Special Front light weight glass

Rear and side Acrylic glass

FRP doors

FRP trunk

TOMEI drag head light

Drag wing

Drag racing Parachute

Goodyear Pro Drag Slicks

Lightweight dash

Drag meter and RPM







I wonder if it's street legal?




:chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Boosted said:


> I wonder if it's street legal? (the red 34)
> :chuckle:


Floyd said he spoke to them on the phone and they didnt say it wasnt 

Mind you I never trust him on the phone 



Back to the important stuff D) the second thread is now 10 pages old and the conclusion is 

There isnt one ! 

So surely time for another new thread

Can I submit a title for the third in the trilogy -

Fastest Quickest Street GTR in The Solar system Is the 7 second pluto 32 street legal on earth


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Wow NXTWIT

thats really quite hostile.

So to recap

I will minmise so as not bore people with wading through all the copy and paste dribble.


NXTWIT claims that RH9* AND* JUN are the fastest street legal GTRS in the world.
This rapidly changes to Street DRIVEN 

Being street legal does not automatically mean street driven / although to be street legal it must meet certain standards that are specific to its original country of ownership.

Which might be different to Australia's current road rules.

NXTWIT ask's for example's of cars that may be faster than the *two* originally put foward as the fastest and quickest "street" gtrs in the world.

3 other people post examples / all of which are quickly shut down as NXTIME has put himself forward as the all knowing worlds authority on ALL GTRS everywhere full stop.

The conversation revolves around the Croydon wholesalers car's "Road worthyness" but it was only ever claimed that it had a rego and warrant (therefore by definition was street legal)

I have asked if a road legal car runs down a private road {Dragstrip} (where you dont need a wof or rego) with a headlight missing or windscreen wipers removed would this make the wof void?

Not answered

To be accused of being a stalker is rather silly I wont go there.

Mind you I was accused of going through all my magizines (I dont think so have you seen my mag collection) to get proof of the Croydon car.

Apparently a photographed page from NZ Performance car magizine saying the Croydon car is street legal, isnt proof enough.

I was then accused of coercing the Manager of Croydons into giving correct answers to suit my own agenda.
This after I was told I didnt ring him

I guess if NXTWIT can honestly say he has indepth and full knowledge of every single GTR in the world that's good enough for me.

Mind you he didnt know about Max1's one ...then immediately changed his statement to only include one car...

Like it or not by your own admission a lightened street legal (clearly you are still confused over this) is in a different realm to a car with all interior / stereo / door panels /

Just like a GTR with an automatic transmission is

So as you are aware of every single GTR in the world could you please tell me how many other GTR's are there that run an auto box in full street trim.

So I guess it back to
I have the Fastest / Quickest Street GTR in the world full stop (in AU)
No wait
My mate has the Fastest / Quickest Street GTR in the world full stop (in AU)

Oh hang on 
It might not be the Fastest / Quickest Street GTR in the world full stop (in AU)

In fact I dont really know at all ....

But I think it is.

And I refuse to acknowledge any car from anywhere in the world that has gone fast (especially Japan) because they have different rules.



Ok got it ....


We should have a clearly defined definition of a street legal car .....
I would have thought one that "could" be legally driven on the road would fit that description.
I doesnt say on the WOF regs anything about "this car must now be driven on the street"

PS 
Is the Ultima GTR faster than your mates auto one ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Fastest Quickest Street GTR in The Solar system Is the 7 second pluto 32 street legal on earth


Agree
I know someone who lives near a guy who heard at the pub that is so. therefore is .....

to be honest I go back to my claim some 4million and 10 post's back where I said there should be different classes of street cars, so as to make it easier to compare

Clearly there's a lot of cars in the Worlds fastest full trim street car thread (I dont think NXTWIT has read) that could be considered different slightly, 
Theres hundreds of very fast street cars in various states of "roadworthyness"

Then we could have another section for "Automatic" ones and there would obviously be 
ALL the cars in the worlds that fit that critera
Oh,, 1 ... Sorry my Bad


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

PS NXTWIT
I know of quite a few people right now that hold world records, but dont take it upon themselves to broadcast it to everyone they can.
In fact I know people who dont even use the internet but have some very unique stuff.

Gary's car...
Yoda
A mate who just set a new land speed record (at bonneville)

So not sure how you can know all about every single GTR in the wolrd 

Shrug ..

Cares...


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I know someone who lives near a guy who heard at the pub that is so. therefore is .....


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice word twisting.

Hostile?? HAHAHAAHA.. dude, I am laughing at you, along with many others because you are so blindly full of yourself that you intentionally act like an imbecile. That is the sad, yet hilarious part. Keeep denying the truth... it might set you free one day. But I don't hold your breath LOL.

*yawn*

Yep, I congratulated PAUL on his car's time..Yep therefore I claimed it as my own? HAHAHA What drugs are you on?

Once again...what is this thread about?

Oh yes "Fastest and quickest *STREET GTR* in the world..."


Let me see...CW GT-R...nope...ran 8.555 on DOT tyres that aren't street legal, therefore cannot claim to be street car, nor can it claim to be street legal. 

Remmeber, you're own words there sunny boy:

"two types of cars:

cars that drive on the race track
cars that drive on the street"

So, once again...where and when did you see the CW car driving on the street again??

Oh yeah...that's right...in your dreams LOL

*yawn*


Let me see...can anyone show that anyone with any credibility has claimed it as being anything other than the quickest GTR on DOT tyres? Ummm NOPE.

It is very simple to see that your beloved CW car ISN'T the quickest STREET GTR. Fullstop.

No need to harp on with more useless waffle. The conclusion has been reached.


If you think you have proof of any other car...please post up your evidence, Einstein.


Remember, not hearsay...you know...my uncle's brother-in-law's next door neighbour's third cousin's (twice removed) girlfriend's cat rang the workshop and they said so, so therefore it is 100% FACT garbage.

LOL

*yawn*


Keep trying. Your claim has been shot down in flames, dude. Get over it.

So unless you have any other evidence of a STREET GTR doing better, take your own advice and "Please shut up" as you so *eloquently* put it.


My work here is done buhahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Agree
> I know someone who lives near a guy who heard at the pub that is so. therefore is .....
> 
> to be honest I go back to my claim some 4million and 10 post's back where I said there should be different classes of street cars, so as to make it easier to compare
> ...


Once again, Einstein, the thread title is about "street GTR's".

_Oh wow...look at the evidence...yep CW car cannot possibly be a street GTR. Oops...so why don't I post useless waffle to divert the attention away from the FACT that the car I so blindly worship cannot be called a street car because even the owner says that it is a "dedicated race car" and a "purpose built race car"._

*yawn*

One more time for the dummy. What is the thread title and what is your contention: Oh look... here is what the GT-R Guru originally contended:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133872-rh9gtr-fastest-quickest-street-gtr-world-2.html#post1272850



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> "Sorry you cant read ...
> 
> *That is most definatley NOT what Im saying , Im saying its not the fastest street reg and driven GTR FULL STOP ...
> 
> Croydons is ...."*


So, once again, where did you see the Croydon car driving on the street again? LOLOLOLOL


*yawn*

_'Oh, no, why don't I change the topic and misquote and twist people's words around again for another useless and hysterical blind rant and rave...yes....YES! Maybe that will hide my obvious ignormac view of the world.

Oh yes, I might also throw in a childish kindergarten comment about his mother while I'm at it!! WOW... this way I can prove to the world that I am the GT-R guru!'


Oh yes...I wll change the goal posts again to suit myself...yes...now street-legalities don't apply because the drag strip is on a PRIVATE road "_


hahaha what a crock of SHIT!


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

max1 said:


> eerrrmmm whos is the red gtr34 drag car pls ,links ?












Boosted has posted all the relevent info.

This car is getting a "WoF" and registration very soon and according to the guru's definition, is a STREET car. So [RH9GTR] better watch out becuase this GTR coming to get you!!!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Let me see...CW GT-R...nope...ran 8.555 on DOT tyres that aren't street legal, therefore cannot claim to be street car, nor can it claim to be street legal.


It cant be street legal because the tires that it was running on a private road at the time were not street legal ?

What ?



> So, once again...where and when did you see the CW car driving on the street again??


Are you stupid ? I have already said I have never seen that car driven on the road ....
But what does that have to do with whether is CAN or not ?

I think you are a bit dim Pal....



> That is most definatley NOT what Im saying , Im saying its not the fastest street reg and driven GTR FULL STOP ...


No one drove it ?
Im sure it was driven at Willowbank, you know when you did the warrant check on it a looked at the authority card...
And it did have a rego and wof, didn't we already discuss this ?



You NEVER said this ...



> Just to reiterate, Paul's [RH9GTR] is the fastest and quickest STREET GTR (ie, street registered, street driven) GTR in the world.
> 
> And, I made the claim that the [JUN] R32 is the quickest and fastest street registered and driven manual GTR in the world.


Ok It must have been someone else logging in using your username etc:

Good excuse though.

How would you interpret NXTWIT posting 



> And, I made the claim



So we are back to

Full Trim Full Weight Street Driven Nissan GTR's 
That are manual 

1. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg) 
2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
9. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
10. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg)
11. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
12. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
12. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
14. Yoda R32 [email protected]
15. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
16. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
17. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
18. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
19. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009 RIP Tweenierob
20. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
21. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
22. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
23. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
24. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
25. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


That Are Auto
1.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Are you stupid ? I have already said I have never seen that car driven on the road ....
> But what does that have to do with whether is CAN or not ?


Umm, Einstein, as has been previously pointed arent, how can the CW car claim the world record for both quickest DOT tyred GTR and Street-legal GTR when it ran those same non-street-legal M/T ET STREET ply tyres?

It's either one or the either.

And again...you claim it is the FASTEST STREET LEGAL AND *DRIVEN* GTR in the world.

Did it drive on the (non road-legal) M/T ET STREET's?

*yawn*


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

And once again Einstein. 

I never denied those claims as my post CLEARLY says, doofus. Both are still correct 

This thread is about [RH9GTR], but nice attempted diversion. 

*yawn*


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> FASTEST STREET LEGAL AND DRIVEN GTR in the world.


Ok Ill try slowly

IT IS STREET LEGAL

IT IS DRIVEN 



> Did it drive on the (non road-legal) M/T ET STREET's?


Surely you asked the owner that question when you ran him and told him he was a liar and full of siht ?
At the same time you emailed or rang NZPC mag to tell them 
Etc: etc: ...

Havnt you got some one to accuse of stalking or something 

Einstoolgeontist ?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Erm, Einstein....when a person makes a claim for a "street legal" record, shouldn;t the record pass be made in a street-legal form? last time I checked and proved, the M/T ET STREET's were not street legal? 

YES/NO???


Let me get this straight...you are saying that one can have a car with a WOF and registration and then go to the track, take off the wipers, take off the side mirrors, change the tyres (to non street legal ones), drop the exhaust, etc etc...

...and then claim a street legal record?? LMAO

That is the most irrational and twisted load of rubbish I have ever heard.

Keep trying.

*yawn*


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Let me see...CW GT-R...nope...ran 8.555 on DOT tyres that aren't street legal, therefore cannot claim to be street car, nor can it claim to be street legal.



Sweet, best get to rewriting the record books then ...
Would you like the email addy for the NZDRA ?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Yep...the CW GT-R race car is driven on the race track, not the street. Yep...We get it. But it is still a street car. Yep...got it.


HAHAHAHA Keep dreaming

Actually, you accused CW of being liars...want me to quote your post AGAIN? LOL


Keep your comedy coming, Clown.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Sweet, best get to rewriting the record books then ...
> Would you like the email addy for the NZDRA ?



HAHAHAHAHAHA so now it's in the record books as "the worlds fastest and quickest street GTR?"

Please post the evidence so that the world can see it!

OH BTW, Einstein...for the RECORD...the Veilside R1 R32 GTR is actually faster (but not quicker) than the CW car in the 1/4 mile on DOT tyres. 172>169

So the claim you made earlier (quoted for truth in one of my posts above) is again, not correct.

The proof is widely available for your viewing (and maybe reading) pleasure...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Yep...the CW GT-R race car is driven on the race track, not the street. Yep...We get it. But it is still a street car. Yep...got it.


Finally

Actually you could say
Lots and Lots of club cars in NZ are driven on the race track, not the street. Yep...We get it. But it is still a street car. Yep...got it.
Thats right , they can drive them on the street but they dont *have* to

Look I know you are no where near as knowledgeble as you think about all things GTR, but to the best of my knowledge there is no class for the "worlds fastest and quickest street GTR?"

Sounds like a guiness record...
You could claim the worlds fastest and quickest street GTR?" with an automatic transmission maybe ?
Or more accurately the most copying and pasteing by anyone ever on GTRoc ?
or The highest number of posts by a new user in the least amount of online threads 
Etc:
The most silliest claims of stalking ?
Guiness love those kind of things ....


Posted By NXTWIT


> The only mention in numerous magazines, articles and drag related videos, record lists etc is that it is the
> "quickest street-tyred/DOT-tyred GTR in the world". A fact that no one has denied.





> A fact that no one has denied.[/


 NXTWIT SAID THIS <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

What ?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Last time I checked, this thread was about the CW GTR Vs [RH9GTR] not other club cars??

I am sure that they can drive on the road (on street-legal tyres)

So, let's confirm...a car can race on non-street-legal tyres, yet can still claim a record for being street-legal?? Come on...

Remember thsi thread is about STREET GTR's..and as already stated and quoted by you: A street car is a car that drives on the street? YES/NO?

Not a car that CAN be but doesn't?? YES/NO?

In theory, I "could" fly to the moon...but in reality, I won't.

So please, stick to reality, not what can or couldn't or might be possible...in your dreams.

LOL


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes...I unlike you, I actually accept FACTS. I don't make up BS and I don't talk CRAP. And I quote posts for evidence of truth, not make twisted incorrect comments and 'quotes'.

"STREET-tyred" refers to the street-tyred/DOT-tyred class rules in drag racing, not street-legal as this is the record that CW claimed. Again, this also isn't an "official" drag record....even though it is claimed by CW.


Once again, this thread is about the simple fact that no other Street GTR has gone faster or quicker than [RH9GTR], therefore it is the quickest and fastest street GTR in the world.

Remember....a street car is one that drives on the road..not on which in theory might be able to...or could possibly...or maybe...one time...for a few metres....try and drive on the street with non-legal-street tyres and hopefully not get busted by the police...

But now you have changed the topic again into guiness world records? HAHAHAH nice try, Einstein

let me gues..the CW car is in those records to yeh?

But again, keep attempting to twist the word's around...

*yawn*

Nice work...back to kindergarten jokes....since you can't stay on topic with anything factual or relevent. *yawn*

What happened to your claims of the 5 quicker/faster STREET GTR's that you claim to know of?

And yes, as per the original thread title, IN THE WORLD. Last time I checked, that included any country..and yes...Japan too.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Last time I checked, this thread was about the CW GTR Vs [RH9GTR] not other club cars??


No, actually about concluding your claim that RH9 & JUN are the fastest street GTR's in the world , dumby

Remember the thread title ...



> Fastest Quickest Street GTR in The World Conclusion


Fastest we agreed was time down the strip
Quickest we agreed was terminal speed across the line 
Then you went off on a tangent arguing that the Croydons car didnt have a wof and therefore wasnt street legal ...
Remember 



A street car is a car that drives on the street NO?

A street car is a car that is street legal and *can* be driven on the street? YES


I dispute your claim about the tires being street legal (Not that its relivant)

MT ET








DO1J









Cant see why, if the Dunlop DOT is street legal why the MT isnt ...





> And no one has claimed any official records


Dont I know it, which is why I wondered from the outset what this stupid discussion was about ....
Remember ..



> your claim that RH9 & JUN are the fastest street GTR's in the world


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Are you a serious?

The original thread title that you took so much offence to that you still wish to argue over, you Einstein, is "[RH9GTR] - fastest and quickest STREET GTR in the world"

But no, once again, another change of the goal posts...and other attempted diversion.

If this discussion is so stupid..then why did you start a new thread about it and then perpetuate your nonsense? Oh yeah..cos you're not man enough to accept that you are wrong.

BTW, for the record, it has already been accepted a long time ago in this "stupid discussion" that just about any car can get a wof and registration...so that isn't a contention.

the contention is STREET GTR..and your claim that there are faster/quicker GTR's than [RH9GTR].

Still waiting for your evidence of these other 8 sec street GTR's...



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> A street car is a car that drives on the street NO?
> 
> A street car is a car that is street legal and can be driven on the street? YES


So now you have changed from:

A car that "drives on the road" to "A street car is a car that is street legal and can be driven on the street". 

WOW...that wasn't a change of goal posts now was it?

Once again, to claim the world's quickest/fastest street-legal car, you would need to run street-legal tyres?? YES/NO?

Or under your regulations, it just neeeds a wof and registration, and then it can use any non-legal slicks/tyres and still claim to be the world's quickest/fastest street-legal GTR?

Hmm confused much?



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> I dispute your claim about the tires being street legal (Not that its relivant)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Einstein, the first pic you posted as the same tires that [RH9GTR] and many other quick street GTR's use - and this is the Mickey Thompson ET STREET Drag Radials - which are street-legal, as are the D01J's


The below pic of what the CW car used - Mickey Thompson ET STREET bias ply tyres and are not street-legal:










The M/T radials meet the relevent DOT and local regulations in many countries and are therefore legal.

Whereas the M/T bias ply tires are effectively drag slicks with groves in them made specifically for (mainly USA) drag classes whose rules state that a street or DOT tires is required. They aren't meant to be used on the street. It even states on the tyres that they aren't for road use.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Guess this is where it started ....




> Wow, I have a good excuse for being on the pc, as I cant walk right now, do you live on it or something ?
> I havnt abused you once pal, but if you want to get into abusing each other then, yeah Im up for it ....





> But no, once again, another change of the goal posts...and other attempted diversion.


Well said, exactly what I have said , so now you copy what I say to get your point across...

Shall I recap again for you ?




Has Supertool ready my post about wof's etc: in NZ ??

I kind of posted it in good will to help him understand how it works, but to be honest I doubt he will find it now as you have added another 25 post's of nothingness so he probably cant find it .
wow you have posted nearly 200 times here ...
And havnt said anything ...



> the contention is STREET GTR


Yep, I know and to be a *stree*t car , you would have to have some kind of test done on it by a testing faciltiy, and If it complied then it would get a warrant of fitness (assuming it has an authority card if required).
Then you would register it.
Then if you wanted to you could drive it on the *street*, but as far as Im aware there is nothing that makes this compulsory.

Then if you wanted to run it somewhere to find out how fast it was , you might want to go to a private and closed road, so as not to endanger anyone else, oh like a drag strip or something similar.......Like Supertool and the Private and completely unofficial test session he went to.

I guess while you were there you could take a headlight out (seems common practice from what I have seen) maybe even wipers / and run it down the strip, obviously it would still technically hold a wof while doing this as they dont disolve as far as I know.
Then you could put the headlight back in and drive it home on public roads, (if you wanted too, but its not compulsory, you could also trialer it if its a long way)where you might need everything required in place to be technically compliant.

Oh, like 3/4's of the cars that attend the night speed drag wars for example.

At no stage whatsoever would they not be a street car on a public road.
Because by simple definition *street* would imply public road , I would guess...


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, if you wanted to, you could drive a street-legal street car on the street. That is obvious. However, to claim to be the quickest/fastest street-legal GTR over the timed 1/4 mile, a car should actually run this time usig AT LEAST street-legal tyres and
must use an offical drag strip, not some backroad with a stopwatch? YES/NO?


However, what you're saying is that I can have a car that has a WOF and registration....so therefore it is a street car, but it doesn't drive on the street, nor does it run a time on a legal street tyre, but can still claim a street-legal title?

Also, you suggest that I can then go to a drag strip, change the tyres, remove a headlight, a wiper, side mirrors, etc, and run my car on a non-street-legal tyre...then, I can change them all back to street-legal format, and then claim to be the quickest/fastest STREET GTR in the world?

WOW...Thanks for the clarification... LOL

That is like saying one can go to the track with a GTR with a WOF and registration etc..then fit full drag slicks...completely gut the car...run a time on a private drag strip (aren't they all private? - LOL) in non-street-legal form...then fit all the stret-legal items back on...and then go and claim to be the fastest/quickest street-legal GTR in the world? YES/NO?

But I don't have to drive the car on the street at all...

But even though it CAN (in theory....hypothetically ...etc) drive on the road (but not with the non-street-legal tyres that it ran the times on)...it still is a STREET GTR, even though it is admitted that it is "a purpose built and dedicated drag car" by the owner.

Ah...wow..what logic.

All this while you stated that a street car is a car that is driven on the road...AWESOME

I can't wait to see the above RED R34 street-legal GTR warranted, certified and registered...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline


Awesome, thank goodness you have it now.

So the tire it ran was DOT legal ( a street tire legal in some countries but not Au) 
And the car had a warrant (not legal in Au )

Or another way of describing it 
DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Awesome, thank goodness you have it now.
> 
> So the tire it ran was DOT legal ( a street tire legal in some countries but not Au)
> And the car had a warrant (not legal in Au )
> ...


Yes, FINALLY! Good to see you finally understand that [RH9GTR] runs dot-legal, street-legal, radial tyres, both on the street and on the drag strip and is therefore the fastest STREET GTR in the world. LOL It only took 1,000 posts!!! HAHA

I thought that was a given as it had already been stated....oh..about 1,000 times starting from my original thread, and the FACT that this is what these threads are about? Or you changing your version of the topic...again?

What tyres was the CW GT-R using when it ran this apparent "street-legal" ET?

OHHHH...let me refresh your selective and short-term memory.


The CW Race GT-R uses non-street legal Mickey Thompson ET Street (drag racing class) bias ply tyres....and yet..once again - according to your concise logic - you claim that this somehow equals a 'street-legal' record? Brilliant. WOW. What a masterstroke!

Erm, I think you missed this bit, Einstein:



NXTIME said:


> The M/T radials meet the relevent DOT and local regulations in many countries and are therefore legal.
> 
> Whereas the M/T bias ply tires are effectively drag slicks with groves in them made specifically for (mainly USA) drag classes whose rules state that a street or DOT tires is required. They aren't meant to be used on the street. It even states on the tyres that they aren't for road use.



Oh, and your own post (#90 in this thread) on these same tyres:



GT-R Guru Glen said:


> _Drag slick performance in a D.O.T. approved tire.
> 
> Now you can get Mickey Thompson ET Drag Race tire performance in a D.O.T. approved, bias-ply street legal tire. These ET Street tires were designed specifically for NMCA, Easy Street, and Outlaw Street competition, but they're ideal for any class that uses a street-type race tire. They have a special tread compound that Mickey Thompson says outperforms other D.O.T. race tires, and considering how good the original ET Drags are, we don't doubt them. Other ET Street features include state-of-the-art, two-ply wrinkle wall construction on a black nylon bias-ply carcass.
> 
> You do know what DOT Approved is eh ?_


Erm yes...DOT approved as per the rules of the above USA drag racing class rules.

Not legal for use on the street.



*yawn*

Einstein can't even get the correct tyre that his beloved CW 'purpose built and dedicated race GTR' uses, yet claims to know all about the it and blindly swears to know all the facts?!??!..HAHHAHAAHHA


The FACT is you are so wrong it is no longer funny...


...Well, actually, it is HAHHAHAAHH

Taking your meds, Guru?


----------



## zilla (Apr 24, 2009)

^^BA HAHAHA
Guru-glenn needs more than prescription drugs to be this nuts .. on the definition of a street car.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

max1's car is faster because it managed over 200 mph, so superjet can't have fastest one in the world and max1's car is/was street driven (pictures) at the time...

also, I think that world titles in car related scene can be only awarded by FIA, I might be wrong on this...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

zell said:


> max1's car is faster because it managed over 200 mph, so superjet can't have fastest one in the world and max1's car is/was street driven (pictures) at the time...
> 
> also, I think that world titles in car related scene can be only awarded by FIA, I might be wrong on this...


If you are wrong, at least have the decency not to admit it and we can all enjoy another 11 pages of this!


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

zell said:


> max1's car is faster because it managed over 200 mph, so superjet can't have fastest one in the world and max1's car is/was street driven (pictures) at the time...
> 
> also, I think that world titles in car related scene can be only awarded by FIA, I might be wrong on this...


Zell,

I'm sorry that you may have missed the performance indicators that this thread refers to due to Guru Glen's flooding of his own thread with absolute rubbish. 

The "fastest" time being referenced here is the Trap Speed [TS] over the quarter mile and the "quickest" time referenced is the Elapsed Time [ET].

Unfortunately, however, I cannot guarrantee that your post will not now be used by the GT-R Guru in another feeble attempt to try and convince people that what he says is the be all and end all of anything GT-R. This may take the form of any or all of the following _modus operandi_ [MO]:

- misquoting
- using only part sentences
- twisting of your words
- ignoring any valid points
- ignoring actual facts
- constant BS
- hearsay
- hypothetical theories
- assumptions
- guesses
- estimates
- half-truths
- name calling
- kindergarten games
- topic changing
- mind changing
- statement changing
- tangents
- smoke screens
- raving
- ranting
- calling others liars then accusing others of doing so
- cracking "mother jokes"
- regurgitating more rubbish than his nearest waste recycling centre
- baseless unsubstantiated claims
- calling anyone who doesn't agree with him gay, twit, dumb, stupid, obtuse or unintellegent etc

Then he will almost certainly say that the Croydon Wholesalers purpose-built and dedicated race GTR is the fastest/quickest street-legal GT-R (that uses non-street-legal tyres) - because it says so on the CW website, and that is also what the manager said when he called them, so it is 100% FACT! - LOL

Finally, he will simply say that this thread that he started is a "stupid discussion".


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

so you should add "1/4 mile" to the title cause Veyron would surely pass it on a freeway  

plus if you're talking about world, than you should respect rego laws in other countries, if a car was road legal in a country at a time it made it's record, it should be taken into consideration... street legal is street legal until a cop or someone appropriate says otherwise


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Sorry, zell, but this information was posted in my original thread's opening post. But I can see where the confusion lies 

The NZ Croydon Wholesalers race GT-R ran the time in Australia on tyres that aren't street legal so therefore this time cannot possibly be taken into consideration for this or my original thread.


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

Man this is tuff reading.

NXTIME why do you bite? 

Let it go.......


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

LOL

Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world 

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world / with full interior

changed to 
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior/ on radials

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate

changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road

In australia ....

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road and runs the 1/4 mile with the exact same tires it was driven to the dragstrip on

Changed to
Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road and runs the 1/4 mile with the exact same tires it was driven to the dragstrip on AND // any other car in the world that challanges this claim MUST conform with all current Australian road regs to be street driven or it has no argument.


Spot on ...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

To be honest there should be some clarity of what exact requirements the car should have to make it a street car, like what is discussed in the other thread World Fastest Full Trim Skyline Gtr List.

Pity NXTWIT didnt bother reading it before he started a thread that had a rather badly thought out title.

Should it be by weight ?
I dont think interior or lack of means diddly....
I would think an average R32 with a moderatly stripped interior and a full cage would weigh more than a standard full interior car without a cage / yet NXTOOLs logic says anything with a stripped interior cant be considered a street car, or street legal actually.

And why does NXTWIT keep stating that the Croydon car, because it has no interior and is lightish automatically removes itself from all other cars that are street driven and puts itself firmly into a completely different realm.
Yet refuses to acknowledge that the ONE and only Street Driven bla bla bla GTR with a Commodore engine and a 4 speed auto should be compared with all other Street driven bla bla bla GTR's ....

Is that a double standard ?

Please list your time in teh 1/4 mile from your street driven automatic GTR's (not R35) So I can compare mine to all others in the WORLD so then I can say I have the Fastest / quickest street gtr in the world with full interior , radials, number plate, that is also driven on the road and runs the 1/4 mile with the exact same tires it was driven to the dragstrip on

Thanks 


Makes more sense to me ....


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Right on queue BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh .....

Nice comeback

Not posted by me...


> Veilside's R1 'street' Drag R32 GTR ran an 8.612 on radials, however it was far from street trim and certainly not driven on the street


But it was a street legal car in Japan wasnt it.

NXTWIT



> Actually, Glenn. *I started this thread and made both those claims (RH9GTR and JUN GTR)*
> 
> And I stand by them.
> 
> ...



Yep I no, and I have corrected you several times, but didnt you just say you never said both cars ?


NXTWIT



> I dispute Croydon's claim that it is the quickest street-legal skyline in the world.
> It isn't in the realm of other street GTR's as it is fully stripped of its interior


As is RH9's auto trans

To be completely fair though (unlike you)



> I dispute NXTWAT's claim that RH9 it is the quickest street-legal skyline in the world.
> It isn't in the realm of other street GTR's as it is a AUTO



ok


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

80% of all statistics are made up


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

And the other 20% is bullshit


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Boosted said:


> And the other 20% is bullshit


I think you will find its a little more than 20% in THIS thread

and as for glens post - 80% of all statistics are made up . 

I presume that means yours as well - At least we have that confirmed now 

This was a very amusing thread but its now pretty pathetic.

Even my cat floyd cant be arsed to read this anymore .


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Indeed it is, It was meant to be.


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm new here but to save time and me going through all these pages - Glenn is there a link or a video of this car when it did this time?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So are we all agreed nobody agrees with each other then, because then I can lock the thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> So are we all agreed nobody agrees with each other then, because then I can lock the thread.:thumbsup:


Yea please lock this.
This constant Bitchin is so F boring


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> So are we all agreed nobody agrees with each other then, because then I can lock the thread.:thumbsup:


From what I have seen, YES


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Right then. If the OP has a problem with this please PM me.


----------

